# Height Growth Chart



## Catu

In more than one thread we had complained for the lack of a Height chart. We have a very good weight one, but actually the standard doesn't talk of weight, but height.

So... with so many pups on this board we can make a more than decent database to make an average scale in the future.

So lets start. Put: 

- Name of the pup
- Age (months and weeks) 
- Height (inches or centimeters, if both, better) I'll make the chart for both systems. 
- Gender (male or female)

Update every time the pup celebrates a new month of life.

I know Diabla is below average, so she doesn't serve as much for averages, but I'll use her as example.



> Quote:
> - Diabla
> - 4 months, 2 weeks
> - 18,5 inches
> 
> - Diabla
> - 5 months, 2 weeks
> - 55 cm, 20,1 inches


Unfortunately, I didn't keep records before, but I'll start from now.

And of course if you have previous records from current puppies or now adult dogs... Post them!!

More ideas are welcomed too.


----------



## slappy815

*Re: Height chart*

-Loki
-3 months
-17,6 inches


-Loki
-5 months
-20 inches
sorry I did not measure him at 4 months. I am glad you started this thread it's about time we all had some height chart...thx


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Height chart*

Thanks for starting this thread. I will start recording on Saturday when my little guy will be 3 months.

So we are all on the same page with this here is a diagram of how to measure the height of your GSD.

Top of *Yellow line* is where to take the height measurement. The white line is to measure length.









From this website:
http://www.sciencebuddies.org/mentoring/project_ideas/MamBio_p018.shtml


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

Thanks both, the diagram is great!!


----------



## daviddrena

*Re: Height chart*

Well I've been keeping up with Titan's but this seems like a great Idea

3 months 17.5"
4 months 19.5"
5 months 22.0"
6 1/2 months 24.0"

I hope everyone participates.


----------



## Wolfie

*Re: Height chart*

Yukon:

3 months - 17.5"
4 months - 19.5"
5 months - 23.0"
6 months - 25.5"


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

Thanks,I forgot something... can you add the gender of your pup?

That's important...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Height chart*

If you forgot the gender of you pup, JUST PM ME with this link and I'll add it to your previous post. I can get in and edit all the old stuff.

That way we don't have to add on new posts to make this longer, and more confusing. I'll just put the sex in the post with the rest of your info.


----------



## sume747

*Re: Height chart*

Duece
15 wks
17 3/4


----------



## lcht2

*Re: Height chart*

tyson (m)

5.5 months
22.5 inches tall


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

Perfect, keep them coming!
It won't be ready tomorrow nor next week, but at the end it will be helpful for everybody and will be fun to compare your pup with averages.

It will be awhile before it gets ready, but I will post what we had from time to time to mantain the drives high.


----------



## Eve-Lynn

*Re: Height chart*

Link (male)
4 months and 3 weeks
50.8 lbs
22 inches or 55 cm tall

This is a great idea. Thank you so much.


----------



## Trixie's Mom

*Re: Height chart*

Trixie - female

4 months & 6 days
30 pounds
20 in.


----------



## Fodder

*Re: Height chart*

im too late in this game to participate, but in the event you're short of heights in the 9mo range... *my boy was 23.5 inches at 9 months 1 week and 64lbs.* (currently 25 inches at 74lbs at 16 months, so i think he's done)


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

Yes, I'm short on that range, yours is the first 9 mo pup height, but in 4 months I hope we will have at least 5 more


----------



## KCandMace

*Re: Height chart*

I'll start to record their height now in addition to their weights and post when I have an update.


----------



## RubyTuesday

*Re: Height chart*

Sheikh Djibouti-male
4mos 2wks 2da
43.1 lbs
22 in


----------



## RubyTuesday

*Re: Height chart*

I'll post again at 5mos. I was tired & he was not, so it was a fast measurement that might be short 1/2-1". Spanky, the AmerBulldog, is 23.5". At times he looks almost as tall, BUT she neverEverEVER stands 'short' whereas he routinely moves up & down but is rarely, if ever, 'on his toes' ie squeezing out that last mm of height.


----------



## keriiksen

-Vern
-4 months 3weeks
-21 " 43lbs
-male


----------



## Catu

Added









Someone from the board (I think it was Brightelf) gave awhile ago a very good idea to measure the pups: Spread a line of peanut butter on the fridge, while the pup is busy licking it, you can use a pencil and then take the height. It has worked for me.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Height chart*



> Quote:I'll post again at 5mos. I was tired & he was not, so it was a fast measurement that might be short 1/2-1". Spanky, the AmerBulldog, is 23.5". At times he looks almost as tall, BUT she neverEverEVER stands 'short' whereas he routinely moves up & down but is rarely, if ever, 'on his toes' ie squeezing out that last mm of height.


RubyTuesday? Are you adding dogs to this that aren't GSD? I thought this was trying to get a database together with just GSD's to try to help with this specific breed.


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:I'll post again at 5mos. I was tired & he was not, so it was a fast measurement that might be short 1/2-1". Spanky, the AmerBulldog, is 23.5". At times he looks almost as tall, BUT she neverEverEVER stands 'short' whereas he routinely moves up & down but is rarely, if ever, 'on his toes' ie squeezing out that last mm of height.
> 
> 
> 
> RubyTuesday? Are you adding dogs to this that aren't GSD? I thought this was trying to get a database together with just GSD's to try to help with this specific breed.
Click to expand...

I could be wrong, but my impression is that Spanky the AB was justbeing used as a comparrison to the other pup. Saying that Spanky is 23.5" and that at times Spanky and the other pup look almost the same height.


----------



## derby98

*Re: Height chart*

Diego (m)
3 Months 2 weeks
18"
35 lbs


----------



## keriiksen

*Re: Height chart*

Today, Vern is 4 3/4 months and 46 lbs and 22 1/2"


----------



## RubyTuesday

*Re: Height chart*

Black GSD, you got it exactly right. I only measured Spanky, the AB, as a rough double check on the measurement I got for Djibouti. I didn't intend Spanky's measurements to be included in the data. Djibouti is a pb GSD.

MaggieRoseLee, my apologies for the confusion. If you want to delete/edit the confounding post, please do so. I didn't realize my comparison would be misconstrued. I thought the mention of Spanky's breed, & the lack of age/weight info, would clarify that her measurement wasn't intended for inclusion with the strictly GSD data.


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

Don't worry, I understand what you wanted to say. But I haven't added your pup yet, because I need something more precise to be added at the chart for it to be as accurate as possible, even whan, as I said before this is nothing scientific at all.


----------



## VSellar

*Re: Height chart*

Ok here goes... Finally!

Em, female, 10 weeks, 13 inches.

Hope that sounds about right... she would not stay still for me!


----------



## Helly

*Re: Height chart*

Jackson (12 weeks tomorrow)
Maile
16.5 inches


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

Added. Once again, thanks to everybody forparticipating on this proyect. We have now the eights of 11 male pups and 3 female pups.


----------



## KCandMace

*Re: Height chart*

KC who is 16 weeks is 30 lbs and 18 inches.
Mace and Rex are 11 weeks.
Mace is 16.5 lbs and 14 inches.
Rex is 16 lbs and 13.5 inches.


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Height chart*

Siren (Female)

8 weeks and 1 day.
12 1/2 inches tall.


----------



## chevysmom

*Re: Height chart*

Name of the pup *Chevy*- 
Age *5 months, 5 days*
Height *21½ inches *
Weight *45.3 lbs.*
Gender *male*


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

You are all great!

At the end of the month I'll post what we have so far.


----------



## RubyTuesday

*Re: Height chart*

Sheikh Djibouti-male
4mos 2wks 2da
43.1 lbs
22 in 

Above info confirmed. My apologies for not posting sooner.

Updated info
Sheikh Djibouti-male
5mos 2da
51.5 lbs
23.5 in


----------



## bnwalker

*Re: Height chart*

Ava is my newest pup and was a rescue. Her exact date of birth was not known but I estimated. She is a little bit underweight right now as well.

Name: Ava
Age: 4 months 1 week
Height: 19 inches
Weight: 35 pounds


----------



## slappy815

*Re: Height chart*

LOKI (east german working lines)

6 months

45 pounds

23 inches


----------



## GSDOwner2008

*Re: Height chart*

Apollo - West German Show Line

5 Months 8 days

24 inches

54 pounds


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

Sorry for the delay. I had my laptop brocken a few days, but they are added now.


----------



## lixy

*Re: Height chart*

Chaos (male)
7 months (+ 3 days)
27.25" (69 cm)
72 lbs (32.6 kg)


----------



## KCandMace

*Re: Height chart*

KC is 19 inches at 17 weeks
Mace is 15 inches at 12 weeks
Rex is 14.5 inches at 12 weeks


----------



## Sherush

*Re: Height chart*

Jesse (male) 
6 3/4 months 
24" tall at shoulders
61lbs


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Height chart*

Rügen (male) German Showline

12 weeks (3 months)
18lbs and 16"

13weeks
19.6 lbs and ??"	

14 weeks
22.5lbs and 17.5"

15 weeks
26.3lbs and 18"

16 weeks (4 Months)
coming next saturday!


----------



## VSellar

*Re: Height chart*

Here I go again...

Em
Female
3 Months
16 inches
19lbs!

She has grown like a weed!!!!


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

Here there is the first summary of the heights based on the data given by you. 

Where it says "Number of Dogs" is the number of puppies participating on that age. By example, 11 male pup owners have given a height of 5 m/o, but there is only one 9 months old measured yet. This is important, because the average for 5 months old is more reliable than for 9 months old. 

Anything with less than 5 participants should be considered as anecdotal, and this chart wont be thrust worthy with less than 20 participants by month age, excluding those too diverted from the given average.










Thanks to: 
- Ava'smom
- Veronica
- KCandMace
- Blackgsd
- Trixie's Mom
- Camerafooder
- Caras_GSD
- Chevysmom
- davidrena
- GSDOwner2008
- Helly
- KCandMace
- keriisken
- lcht2
- Link's Mom
- loki'sfarm
- RubyTwesday
- Sherush
- STINGERLRSD
- Sume74
- Wolfie


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Height chart*

Great job, hopefully people will remember to keep adding their data! and newbies start to make a larger database.


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Height chart*

Siren (Female)

10 1/2 weeks
15 inches


----------



## daviddrena

*Re: Height chart*

This is really awesome, ppl please add more puppies!


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Height chart*

Rügen (Male) German Showline

16 weeks (4 Months)
28lbs and 18.5"


Thanks LicanAntai, It's looking good so far!


----------



## The Stig

*Re: Height chart*

Great thread. It's a crude approximate, but gives owners an idea of of the standard. 

Name/Gender/Lines: Janka/Fe/German showline

Age: ~7 months, 3 weeks

Weight: 57.2 lbs

Height: 22.5 inches


----------



## KCandMace

*Re: Height chart*

Rex Male German Workinglines Sable
14 weeks
16 inches

Mace Male German Workinglines Sable
14 weeks
17.5

KC Female German Workinglines Bi-color
19 weeks
20 inches


----------



## Eve-Lynn

*Re: Height chart*

Link male 24 inches he will be 6 months on Sunday June 8.


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

Added to the chart.

There is a benefit I didn't expected when I started this chart. Now every time I see a post of one of the pups volunteering I think "That is one of _my_ pups". It's great to see them to grow.


----------



## The Stig

*Re: Height chart*

Thanks for putting up the chart. It's nice to see a progressive comparison in height. )


----------



## Sherush

*Re: Height chart*

Jesse male at 7 months is now 24.5 inches tall


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Height chart*

Rügen (male) German Showline

17 weeks 
29.7 lbs and 19"


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Height chart*

Siren (Female) DDR + Czech

12 weeks (exactly)

16 1/2 inches

23 1/2lbs


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

People, I'm having some familiar problems and I can't post too often, but you keep sending your pup's heights and as soon as I can I'll update the chart with them.

Thanks.


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Height chart*

Rügen (male) German Showline

18 weeks 
31.2 lbs and 19.5" 

He seems to be growing at a rate of a 1/2 inch every week consistently. My boy is getting so big


----------



## GSDOwner2008

*Re: Height chart*

Apollo West German Showlines
6 months (on the dot)
60lbs
24"

Zeus West German Showlines
3 months in two days
18.5lbs
15"


----------



## RubyTuesday

*Re: Height chart*

Updated info

Sheikh Djibouti-male
6 mos
63.5 lbs
25 in


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Height chart*

Rügen (male) German Showline

19 weeks 
34.1 lbs and 20"


----------



## hvaclu

*Re: Height chart*

Greta, 18 weeks,female,20 inches and 38lbs.


----------



## hvaclu

*Re: Height chart*

Brody, male, 10 months, 27 inches,88 lbs


----------



## lixy

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: lixyChaos (male)
> 7 months (+ 3 days)
> 27.25" (69 cm)
> 72 lbs (32.6 kg)


And now at 8 months today:
27.75" (70.5 cm)


----------



## DarkEquine

*Re: Height chart*

Finally got around to buying a measuring tape! Just in time:
Zachariah (Male)
3 months
16.5" (40 cm)
24.7 lbs (11.2 kg)
The height is approximate as we haven't quite mastered the "stand" command yet and he thought the measuring tape was a GREAT thing to chew!!


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Height chart*

Siren (Female DDR/Czech)
14 weeks
28 1/2lbs
18 inches tall.


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Height chart*

Rügen (male) German Showline

20 weeks (5 months)
35lbs and 20"

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style="color: #6666CC">*I'm curious what everyone is feeding and how tall the sire and dam of your pups are- *</span></span> 

Rügen is and always has been on adult food (Canidae Lamb and Rice)

His Parents Heights are on the upper end of the standard for German Showlines:
Sire 25.5" (65cm)
Dam 23.6" (60cm)


----------



## GSDOwner2008

*Re: Height chart*

Zeus West German Showline

3 months
16"
25lbs


----------



## VSellar

*Re: Height chart*

Em - female
4 months today!
19 inches, 30.2lbs


----------



## bosco146

*Re: Height chart*

Bear (ddr/czech) will be 12 weeks old on Wednesday
He is currently 22.5lbs and is 16 inches (I think....he is too fast to get a tape measure near him)


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Height chart*

Siren (Female DDR/Czech)

16 weeks - 2 days.

19 inches
34.2lbs


----------



## Eve-Lynn

*Re: Height chart*

Link (male) 

7 months

25 inches

68.6 lbs


----------



## KCandMace

*Re: Height chart*

Rex Male German Workinglines Sable
19 weeks
20.5 inches
39 lbs

Mace Male German Workinglines Sable
19 weeks
21.5 inches
40 lbs

KC Female German Workinglines Bi-color
25 weeks
22 inches
44 lbs


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

Thanks everybody for keeping posting the heights here. I hope in a couple of weeks, if everything is OK, to have my computer back and to be able to update all the data and to post a new refreshed chart.


----------



## Sherush

*Re: Height chart*

Jesse 8.5 months old 25.25 inches tall at shoulders (grew 3/4 inches in last 3 weeks)


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Height chart*

Siren (Female DDR/Czech)
18 weeks
20 1/2 inches
41.1lbs


----------



## balakai

*Re: Height chart*

At what age do GSDs usually attain their full height? I know that they can keep growing up until 2 years old or so, but is there a certain age by which they attain 90-95% of their final height?

India is ~8 1/2 months old and approximately 24 1/4 inches tall--do y'all think that she'll get much taller?

~Kristin


----------



## RubyTuesday

*Re: Height chart*

Sheikh Djibouti
7 mos
27"
Unable to weigh this month


----------



## GSD07

*Re: Height chart*

Anton (male DDR)
5 month 20 days 
22 inches
47 lbs


----------



## GSD07

*Re: Height chart*

Tracy, wow! Siren gained 7 lbs in less than 2 weeks and grew 1 1/2 inches taller!


----------



## GSDOwner2008

*Re: Height chart*

A little late, but oh well.

Apollo (West German Show Lines)
7 months 7 days
24"
66lbs

Zeus (West German Show Lines)
4 months 5 days
18"
35lbs


----------



## Kayla's Dad

*Re: Height chart*

Lancer
12 weeks
15.5"
21.7 lbs


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: GSD07Tracy, wow! Siren gained 7 lbs in less than 2 weeks and grew 1 1/2 inches taller!


Yep. She is a MONSTER. Hopefully the gaining will ease up shortly.

She has grown 8 inches in height and gained 29 lbs in 10 weeks.


----------



## lixy

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: lixy
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: lixyChaos (male)
> 7 months (+ 3 days)
> 27.25" (69 cm)
> 72 lbs (32.6 kg)
> 
> 
> 
> And now at 8 months today:
> 27.75" (70.5 cm)
Click to expand...

At 9 months:
28.5" (72.5 cm)
87 lbs (39.5 kg)

I hope his hips & elbows will be okay.


----------



## Sherush

*Re: Height chart*

Jesse male 9 months old still 25.25" and is now 69 pounds.


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Height chart*

Rügen (male) German Showline

6 Months old Yesterday!
40.3 lbs and 22"


----------



## Eve-Lynn

*Re: Height chart*

Link 

8 months old today
26"
70 lbs


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Height chart*

Siren (Female DDR/Czech)
20 weeks (4 1/2 months)
22 inches
45 lbs


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

*Re: Height chart*

Mace- 8 months 2 days
Height- 23 inches 
Weight-61lbs


----------



## KCandMace

*Re: Height chart*

KC (F/Bi-color/working) 29w 57lbs 22 1/2"
Mace (M/Sable/working) 24w 55lbs 23"
Rex (M/Sable/working) 24w 56lbs 22 1/2"


----------



## GSD07

*Re: Height chart*

Anton (male DDR)
6 months 10 days
24 inches
51 lbs


----------



## lcht2

*Re: Height chart*

tyson-male working 8.5 months
height-27"
weight-71lbs


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

Finally I have Internet connection again! Here's the updated chart for the puppy heights. 

Thanks to everybody for your perseverance



























23 males and only 8 females. Where are the females?


----------



## KCandMace

*Re: Height chart*

Looks great! 
I wonder where all the girls are too. Ok so I have one girl and two boys, that tips it off a little. 
Looks like she is quiet a bit taller than the other female at 6 months. And here I was thinking she was a little short. lol


----------



## Eve-Lynn

*Re: Height chart*

Thank you soooo much for doing this. It looks GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Height chart*

Thanks for doing that, I'm going to quote it when everyone says Otto is going to be huge. According to the chart my boy is short, just like his sire, short but built like a dumptruck.


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

I have to make a correction with the males chart. There are several pups who are already out of the standard, so I took them off. Nothing personal against them, please, but to be a reference we need to work with pups only within it, the same I'll do with pups too small than the rest of their peers. I'm not being statistic accurate with this chart, it's not scientific at all, but it is sort of the standard deviation I'm taking off.


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Height chart*

Well if you are only using dogs that are within the standard, you may as well take Siren off now. She is 22 1/2 inches tall and isn't quite 5 months old yet. She won't be HUGE, but I would imagine she will be over 23+ inches as an adult. 
Both of her parents are "average" sized.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

*Re: Height chart*

Not meant as criticism but just trying to understand the purpose here? And you certainly know more about this than I do, but....

Don't we want to represent the whole population contributing? And then maybe copare that to the standard? 

Seems if we're going to restrict to those "within the standard" then why do a chart. Aren't there already charts showing the standard? (Or maybe do both?)

And BTW, I think it's great you're doing this. Thank you.


----------



## daviddrena

*Re: Height chart*

I think every dog needs to be represented just my personal opinion. For the ones that took their time and participated you should really place every dog on the chart.


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

It is always done in statistic, to take those too deviated from the average and don't consider them. Then you say... the average is X, with a variance of Y. Here I didn't made a mathematical formula, as it should be done, but considered my variance as those not into the standard parameters. 

It is up to you all, this chart is not mine, I'm only putting the data together, it is of everybody participating here. If we want it to be just for fun, then you are right, every dog as to be in there; if we want it to be a reference for the breed (there are no other charts for height, or at least I've not found one) and our humble and not too scientific contribution to other pup owners then we should stick with the standard.


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Height chart*

I think it should include EVERONE that wants to to participate. Afterall, not ALL dogs are within the standard. Even if the sire and dam ARE within the standard, there is no guarantee the pup will be. And just because the parents are oversized, doesn't mean the pup will be.

When people come here looking for info on puppy height, they just want to compare to other GSD puppies. They don't care how big those other puppies are goping to be as adults.


----------



## GSD07

*Re: Height chart*

Puppies are going thru growing spurts, and may be too big or too small as puppies but then turn into perfectly within the standard adults.


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: GSD07Puppies are going thru growing spurts, and may be too big or too small as puppies but then turn into perfectly within the standard adults.


That's exactly right. Or they may be on the "smaller" or "average" size as pups and end up oversized.

I mean heck, Siren is a perfect example. According to the "weight chart" she *was* "small". The chart says 16.6lbs at 2 months, she was 12.5lbs. But the chart says 50.1 lbs at 6 months, and she is 49lbs right now and she isn't even 5 months old yet.


----------



## Doug P.

*Re: Height chart*

Our little Yeager Meister is 8 weeks and 3 days old. He is 15.1 pounds and is 14 inches tall. He just found out today that he can run. Now dady has to run along with him. Thanks for a great place to talk GSD. thank you,,,Doug.


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Height chart*

I wanted to say Thank You to Catalina for putting both charts together for us. They look great! 

I appreciate that you posted a revised chart that measures the growth rate of GSDs who will most likely be within the SV size standard. It gives a more realistic indication of where we should be if our GSD will top out at 60-65 cm (23.6 to 25.6 inches) and 55-60 cm (21.6 to 23.6 inches) for females.

Maybe going forward we could maintain two separate charts. I think people would benefit from both tabulations, depending on which chart your shepherd most closely follows may provide an answer to the question we all want to know; *how big is this little pup going to get?!? *


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

That is my idea too, to keep with the two charts. It can be even very interesting to know what are the averages on the "real world" and compare it with what should be for a pup to be on the standard. I want it to be fun for all of those who have had the kindness of participating, but also informative for those who want to know if his/her pup will be within standard, etc.


----------



## DarkEquine

*Re: Height chart*

Zachariah (male)
4.5 months
height - 24"
weight - 48.5 lbs


----------



## GSDOwner2008

*Re: Height chart*

Apollo - West German Showlines

8 months 5 days
24"
71lbs

Zeus - West German Showlines

5 months 3 days 
19"
46lbs


----------



## geokon_2000

Fizban - male
8 months
24" tall
60 lbs


----------



## RubyTuesday

Sheikh Djibouti
8 months
28" tall
Not weighed

Given that he's among those over the standard should I continue to post his height? It sounded as though there might be 2 charts, but I'm not sure if that's been decided.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Lancer
4 mos old
20"
39.2 lbs


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: RubyTuesdaySheikh Djibouti
> 8 months
> 28" tall
> Not weighed
> 
> Given that he's among those over the standard should I continue to post his height? It sounded as though there might be 2 charts, but I'm not sure if that's been decided.


i am going to say YES


----------



## hockeytown

Tripp (Male)
18 weeks
34.6 lbs
20" length
20" height

(I never thought to measure the height before reading this thread!)


----------



## KCandMace

KC (f) 32w 52 lbs 23 inches
Mace (m) 26w 56 lbs 24 1/4 inches
Rex (m) 26w 56 lbs 23 3/4 inches


----------



## Sherush

Jesse male
10 months old 25.75" tall at shoulders and 73.6 lbs


----------



## VSellar

*Em*
Female
6 months
21 inches tall
approx 42 pounds

She is small for her age... according to the weight charts I have seen a 6 mo female should be in the region of 51 pounds...


----------



## Shugmort

Falken - Male
19 1/2 weeks
21 in. tall
44.5 lbs.


----------



## UConnGSD

Wolfie turned 4 months today. He weighed in at 33.8 lbs. Our trainer said that he is small for his age. What do you think? Opinions and thoughts HIGHLY welcome! I couldn't get his height, too much of a jackrabbit impersonation going on.


----------



## Rügen

Rügen (male) German Showline

7 Months old - on the dot
23" tall
44 lbs


----------



## KCandMace

> Originally Posted By: Veronica*Em*
> Female
> 6 months
> 21 inches tall
> approx 42 pounds
> 
> She is small for her age... according to the weight charts I have seen a 6 mo female should be in the region of 51 pounds...


My female is 7 months and hit 50 lbs now. But she has the normal height. Just have to remember they all grow at different rates. Look at the size of mom and dad for an idea. 
In the end though sometimes great things come in small sizes.


----------



## SunCzarina

Otto
16 weeks
32.5 lbs
18" tall (maybe a little taller, he was trying to bite the yard stick!)


----------



## geokon_2000

Fizban 
9 months
60 lbs
25" tall


----------



## lcht2

tyson
9 1/2 months
26" tall (i didnt measure right before and its 26, not 27" FYI)
75lbs


----------



## Keegan62

*Re: Height chart*

Jack
Male
3.5 months old on the 16th of Sept
height was 18.5
weight about 30
we arent doing lenght right? just the height


----------



## Eve-Lynn

*Re: Height chart*

Link
male
9 months on Sept 8
height about 26 1/2 inches
weight 75 lbs


----------



## Catu

*Re: Height chart*

September update










I didn't do the corrected chart this month, but if someone want it, just PM me.

It still amaze me the disbalance between males and females. Now we have 30 males and 8 females.

Thanks to:
<ul>[*]GSD07
bosco146
hvaclu
lixi
Chevysmom
Sume74
Helly
Sherush
Link's Mom
loki'sfarm
KCandMace
STINGERLRSD
Caras_GSD
RubyTwesday
davidrena
lcht2
keriisken
Wolfie
Darkequine
GSDOwner2008
Everett54
GSDluver4life
Camerafooder
Joan
hockeytown
SAM123
Otto
Count Bruno
Ava'smom
Veronica
Blackgsd
Trixie's Mom
hvaclu
The Stig[/list]


----------



## Keegan62

*Re: Height chart*

this is really fun to do
thanks for thinking of it


----------



## Manfred

*Re: Height chart*

Manfred

Week 9
14 1/2 "
19.5 lbs

Week 12
17 "
30.0 lbs

Week 16
21"
46 lbs


----------



## GSDOwner2008

*Re: Height chart*

Apollo West German Showlines

9 months old
26 inches
78 lbs


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Height chart*

Otto 17 weeks 

39 lbs
apx 19"


----------



## GSDOwner2008

*Re: Height chart*

Zeus West German Show Lines

6 months
22.5 inches
55lbs


----------



## RubyTuesday

*Re: Height chart*

Sheikh Djibouti

9 months
28.5 inches
wt not taken


----------



## KCandMace

*Re: Height chart*

Rex and Mace will be 7 months in 5 days.
Rex is 25 inches and Mace is 24 1/2
Rex is actually taller than Mace now!
KC, She is 23 1/2 inches at 8 months.

Thanks to DH for having them hold still so I could get their heights right.


----------



## lixy

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: lixy
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: lixy
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: lixyChaos (male)
> 7 months (+ 3 days)
> 27.25" (69 cm)
> 72 lbs (32.6 kg)
> 
> 
> 
> And now at 8 months today:
> 27.75" (70.5 cm)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At 9 months:
> 28.5" (72.5 cm)
> 87 lbs (39.5 kg)
> 
> I hope his hips & elbows will be okay.
Click to expand...

Now at 11 months:
29.5" 
101 lbs

When I got him as a pup, I was hoping to be able to compete in agility with him...not very likely with this clumsy, gangly giant.

I'm getting a border collie.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Lancer - 5 mos on 10/1
22"
46.4 lbs


----------



## BlackGSD

Siren (DDR/Czech female)

was 24 1/2 inches tall and 56lbs at exactly 6 months.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

> Originally Posted By: Everett54Lancer - 5 mos on 10/1
> 22"
> 46.4 lbs


Oops!

Make that 20" at 5 mos


----------



## Nikkoli110

Titan 

8 weeks 6 days old

18 lbs

14" tall


----------



## Keegan62

jack
male

20 inches tall

4 months old 9/30/2008


----------



## SunCzarina

Glad to see you're back, Jack!


----------



## Keegan62

thanks


----------



## BlackGSD

Siren (DDR/Czech female)

25" tall a few days short of 6 1/2 months.


----------



## Rügen

Rügen







(male) German Showline

8 mo. old today








24" tall


----------



## Sherush

Jesse (male)

11 months old

26.25" - seems to be growing the last few months 1/2 inch a month.


----------



## Sherush

> Originally Posted By: SherushJesse (male)
> 
> 11 months old
> 
> 26.25" - seems to be growing the last few months 1/2 inch a month.


Oh yeah and 75.2 lbs


----------



## Keegan62

> Originally Posted By: Count Brunojack
> male
> 
> 20 inches tall
> 
> 4 months old 9/30/2008


thought I would add we went to vet today
*he is 40 lbs and 20 inches tall *so hope he makes the breed standard of 70 since we are going to be floppy eared LOL HAHAHHAHAHAh


----------



## kleinenHain

Drake

Male

one week short of 6 months

22inches tall

48lbs

Oct/01/08


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDSiren (DDR/Czech female)
> 
> 25" tall a few days short of 6 1/2 months.


holy crap she's tall!


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDSiren (DDR/Czech female)
> 
> 25" tall a few days short of 6 1/2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap she's tall!
Click to expand...

Yeah, makes it even harder to remember that she is STILL A PUPPY. Especially since she is as tall as my 10yo female. Hopefully the height growth will stop VERY soon!


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDSiren (DDR/Czech female)
> 
> 25" tall a few days short of 6 1/2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap she's tall!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, makes it even harder to remember that she is STILL A PUPPY. Especially since she is as tall as my 10yo female. Hopefully the height growth will stop VERY soon!
Click to expand...

how tall were the parents?


----------



## Nikkoli110

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110Titan
> 
> 8 weeks 6 days old
> 
> 18 lbs
> 
> 14" tall


Titan 

10 weeks old 

22 lbs

15 1/2" tall


----------



## Manfred

Manfred

Week 20

22 1/2 "
56 lbs


----------



## SunCzarina

Otto - 20 weeks - 20 1/2". He finally stood still for the yard stick yah but we didn't make it to the vet for a weigh in. Kids have 5 days off from school and they just were not motivated to do anything today!


----------



## denwil2007

Charm 5/25/08 Female
Twenty weeks 20 1/2 inches 40lbs


----------



## Mandalay

Thought I would add Mandalay into the Mix:

Female born 01/29/08 (she is 8.5 months)
27" long
25.5" high
65.5 lbs

I dont have heights on her parents, I only know her mom was 80 pounds and her dad was 92.


----------



## Helly

Jackson
8 months old (as of the 18th of this month)
70.5 pounds as of yesterday
Not sure how tall...his back comes mid-thigh on me and I'm 5'2"


----------



## Helly

OK...hubs just measured Jackson...he is 27 inches tall


----------



## focker

*Re: Height chart*

ok, i have a gsd pup going 3 months old this coming oct 23.
my problem is that, she's a little over a feet tall. what should i do?


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: Focker
> my problem is that, she's a little over a feet tall. what should i do?


Get a bigger measuring stick


----------



## focker

*Re: Height chart*

hey what's your problem?


----------



## lcht2

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSD
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Focker
> my problem is that, she's a little over a feet tall. what should i do?
> 
> 
> 
> Get a bigger measuring stick
Click to expand...


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Height chart*

Hey come on now, Focker sounds legitimately concerned about a new pup. Who here wasn't? And you all are laughing about it. I'm going to sound like a mommy and say 'That's not nice!' 

Focker, take your baby to the vet for a height and weight every week - they shouldn't charge you for this. If the puppy is growing, she'll be ok. Some pups grow slower than others. Different lines produce smaller or bigger pups. Definitely talk to your breeder if you're still concerned after a few more weeks.


----------



## focker

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaHey come on now, Focker sounds legitimately concerned about a new pup. Who here wasn't? And you all are laughing about it. I'm going to sound like a mommy and say 'That's not nice!'
> 
> Focker, take your baby to the vet for a height and weight every week - they shouldn't charge you for this. If the puppy is growing, she'll be ok. Some pups grow slower than others. Different lines produce smaller or bigger pups. Definitely talk to your breeder if you're still concerned after a few more weeks.


i'll be visiting my vet later. and also, the breeder tomorrow.
Thanks a lot for your concern


----------



## lcht2

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: Focker
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaHey come on now, Focker sounds legitimately concerned about a new pup. Who here wasn't? And you all are laughing about it. I'm going to sound like a mommy and say 'That's not nice!'
> 
> Focker, take your baby to the vet for a height and weight every week - they shouldn't charge you for this. If the puppy is growing, she'll be ok. Some pups grow slower than others. Different lines produce smaller or bigger pups. Definitely talk to your breeder if you're still concerned after a few more weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be visiting my vet later. and also, the breeder tomorrow.
> Thanks a lot for your concern
Click to expand...

ok ill be concerned...12" and 3 months old?? just sounds like a small female..(there are some small males and females on this forum) what is her weight? like what was metioned in before..some pups grow differently..a lot like humans..remember those short scronny kids in school?? remember seeing them 3 years later?? the pup will grow as long as there are no health problems.


----------



## Mandalay

*Re: Height chart*

I would be worried, too. But then again how many times have I posted concerns over Mandalays size and said she looks skinny and looking at the breed standards, she is in the male size range so I guess she is fine.

If the vet sees nothing wrong with her, just wait and see. I remember the growth spurts with Mandi when she would all but stop growing and then the next day I'd wake up to a dog that pretty much grew an inch or two overnight and gained 20 pounds in her sleep!!

My 6yo daughter does that, too. I know that when she starts outgrowing her clothes horizontally, then the vertical growth spurt is coming next.

Puppies can grow this way too.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: MandalayMy 6yo daughter does that, too. I know that when she starts outgrowing her clothes horizontally, then the vertical growth spurt is coming next.


my 5 year old boy grows that way too. For the last 2 years, he's started school wearing the same clothes he wore in the spring. Then he outgrows every pair of pants he owns in the course of a month. I used to be concerned becuase my other 2 children grow at a steady pace, not James, he grows 2 or 3 inches every fall.


----------



## GSDOwner2008

*Re: Height chart*

Apollo
10 months
26"
75lbs

Zeus 
7 months
23"
57lbs

(Is the chart still going?)


----------



## RubyTuesday

*Re: Height chart*

Sheikh Djibouti

10 months
29 inches
wt not taken


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: Fockerhey what's your problem?


Sorry, my lame attempt at a joke. I didn't mean to offend.

Your female is a little smaller than "normal" but "normal" is very subjective. My male is and always has been smaller than what the chart states he should be. I have fed him adult food his whole life to keep his growth slow- it's better on the joints that way. Plus, he is a West German showline. He isn't going to be as big as his American, DDR, Czech counterparts.

There are a lot of questions-
What line is your female from? You said she was approaching 3 months (a week makes a big difference) how old is she? How much does she weigh? How big are her parents (especially her mother)? Is she alert and developing as you might expect? Has she ever been ill? How much does she eat in a day? What are you feeding? I saw you have several post where you are asking about her diet- It seems you have changed foods 3 times in one month- from Purina to Orijen to RAW- this may be a part of your problem. 

Jenn is right, the vet should take her measurement and weight for free. You said you were taking her to the vet yesterday- did everything checkout okay?


----------



## BlackGSD

*Re: Height chart*

Siren (DDR/Czech female) 
7 months exactly
25 1/2 inches
56lbs


----------



## trudy

*Re: Height chart*

Tye
6.5 months
24 inches
57 pounds
male American/Canadian showlines


----------



## Manfred

*Re: Height chart*

Manfred : 5 months

23 inches
61 pounds


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Height chart*

Otto (DDR male) 5 months tomorrow

53lbs
21"apx (he's back to eating the stick)


----------



## Mandalay

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: Focker
> i'll be visiting my vet later. and also, the breeder tomorrow.
> Thanks a lot for your concern


What'd they both say about her?


----------



## Nikkoli110

*Re: Height chart*

Titan 12 weeks old Today

29 lbs

17" tall


----------



## focker

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Focker
> i'll be visiting my vet later. and also, the breeder tomorrow.
> Thanks a lot for your concern
> 
> 
> 
> What'd they both say about her?
Click to expand...

owww im sorry for late reply.
anyways, Maggie as of today is 3 months old & 2 days
she's 14.5 inches
i forgot to weigh her at the vet but the vet says she looks OK.
is this normal for a german working line?
btw, we dewormed her & saw traces of eggs of hookworms.
i suspect this caused her slow growth?


----------



## lcht2

*Re: Height chart*

tyson
11 months
77lbs (seems to be slowing way down)
26'' tall


----------



## RubyTuesday

*Re: Height chart*

Focker, she's probably a bit small at this stage but she's still very young. It's impossible to predict at this age what her adult height will be. Individual growth rate varies widely. Additionally, her growth might have been delayed due to littermates getting more access to nursing or a mild early illness.

Don't worry if she's otherwise sound, healthy & happy. It will be interesting to see where her growth ultimately takes her.

Working breeds are often smaller than companion or showlines. The more compact GSDs are often faster & more agile as well. For many endeavors, working & pleasure, this is a good thing.

From a personal perspective I like 'em tall. I just do & I always have. However that's merely different, not better. I adore my Djibouti & if he was an undersized 18" guy I'd love him every bit as much. I enjoy his height (I do like em tall), but it's his loving, devoted, oh so smart, tricky & goofy personality that's the heart & soul of him & what I reallllly adore about him.


----------



## KCandMace

*Re: Height chart*

The boys Rex and Mace are 8 months and both are 26inches.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

*Re: Height chart*

Lancer - 6 mos on 11/1

23"
54 lbs


----------



## The Stig

*Re: Height chart*

Updating my dog:

12 month old female;

Height - 23 inches

Weight - 53 lbs (as of yesterday)

Why is she so light?!! I don't think she looks starved. She was 60 lbs a few months ago, but seem to have dropped down to mid-50s and staying in that region.


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Height chart*

Stig- As long as Janka is healthy (alert, solid stool, behaving normally) I wouldn't worry at all. Their weights do fluctuate as they grow, change and fill out. Your female is actually right where she should be according to the SV









<u>SV Size/Weight</u>

Males: Height at the wither 60 cm to 65 cm (23.6 inches - 25.6 inches)
Weight 30 kg to 40 kg (66 lbs- 88 lbs)

Females: Height at the wither 55 cm to 60 cm (21.7 inches - 23.6 inches)
Weight 22 kg - 32 kg (48.5 lbs - 70.5 lbs)










As a side note: My 8 month old male is 24" and weighs only <u>~</u>56 lbs. They are fully in the awkward teenager years!!!


----------



## Mandalay

> Originally Posted By: MandalayThought I would add Mandalay into the Mix:
> 
> Female born 01/29/08 (she is 8.5 months)
> 27" long
> 25.5" high
> 65.5 lbs
> 
> I dont have heights on her parents, I only know her mom was 80 pounds and her dad was 92.


Update on Mandalay (taken last night on her 9mo birthday!!







)

27.5 long
26.0 high
69.5 lbs (she gained 4 lbs in 2 weeks!! I knew she has been eating like a little piggy!! Love those growth spurts)


----------



## Nikkoli110

Titan 13 weeks today

35 lbs 

18" tall


----------



## Keegan62

we are measuring to the top right?
I thought the height was at the wither not the top
I am confused LOL so easy for my age LOL


----------



## Nikkoli110

That is where I measured to


----------



## Rügen

There is a diagram on the first page of this thread that shows where to measure to


----------



## trudy

Hi so Tye is 7 months, Am/Can show lines.....
61.2 pounds
25 inches
Male

Looking forward to an updates chart, please let us know when there is a new one Thanks


----------



## Sherush

> Originally Posted By: Sherush
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: SherushJesse (male)
> 
> 11 months old
> 
> 26.25" - seems to be growing the last few months 1/2 inch a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and 75.2 lbs
Click to expand...

Jesse, male, 12 months hasn't grown at all and has lost .2 lbs.

ie. 26.25" tall at shoulders and 75lbs. Guess I will bump up the food now that he has hit 12 months


----------



## sungmina

Sofia (female) (East German working lines...)
19 Weeks (one website said 4.3 months)
38 lbs
19.5" tall... maybe 20" tall... she was wiggly lol


----------



## Nikkoli110

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110Titan 13 weeks today
> 
> 35 lbs
> 
> 18" tall


Titan is 14 weeks old today

41 lbs

19" tall







I can't believe he's grown this much!!


----------



## Rügen

Rügen
Male, German Showline

9 months old 
24" tall


----------



## Catu

Sorry it took too long to post an update, but here it goes. as before, if someone want to corrected chart with pups that are under the standard and to know if will pup is in the average for the SV, you can PM me.










It took that much because as almost everyone spontaneously added the weight of their pups, it wold be a pity to lose all that information. Since there are weight charts by age around the net, I made a chart relating height and weight. It should be logical since were are comparing pups of the same breed, therefore approximately the same build and size as adults. (It's not like comparing a 13 inches Basset Hound with a 13 inches Italian Greyhound). 

I found there is big variability here, so for nobody panicking because their pup is too far from the average, I also posted the minimum and maximum weight for that height from the data we have by now. Males and females are mixed.










And again... Thanks to everybody, specially to the new pup owners!!


----------



## Goofy

Goofy is 3.1/2 months old and weighed 33.6 pounds as of last night.


----------



## Rügen

That's a great way to look at it Catu, Thanks!


----------



## kess&ellie

Koda, Male
German show lines

6 months,
68lbs
22.5 "" tall


----------



## RubyTuesday

Sheikh Djibouti
male, intact

11 months
29 inches
wt not taken


----------



## Manfred

Manfred at 6 months

24 1/2 inches
75 pounds


----------



## lcht2

*Re: Height chart*

tyson
12 months
77-80lbs
26'' tall


----------



## BJDimock

*Re: Height chart*

Frodo
5 months tomorrow
55 lbs
23 1/2 inches


----------



## Sherush

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiSorry it took too long to post an update, but here it goes. as before, if someone want to corrected chart with pups that are under the standard and to know if will pup is in the average for the SV, you can PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took that much because as almost everyone spontaneously added the weight of their pups, it wold be a pity to lose all that information. Since there are weight charts by age around the net, I made a chart relating height and weight. It should be logical since were are comparing pups of the same breed, therefore approximately the same build and size as adults. (It's not like comparing a 13 inches Basset Hound with a 13 inches Italian Greyhound).
> 
> I found there is big variability here, so for nobody panicking because their pup is too far from the average, I also posted the minimum and maximum weight for that height from the data we have by now. Males and females are mixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again... Thanks to everybody, specially to the new pup owners!!


Thank you very much for doing all this, I have been a participant for months and months and months (one of the first ones) but now that Jesse is a year old I guess I am done giving you information, so I just wanted to say thanks for doing all this hard work.


----------



## SunCzarina

Thank you for the new chart! Otto has a 6 month weigh in this week. Since he was 53 lbs at 5 months and not even 21" tall, I'm still saying he's STUMPY. He'd be stumpy for a girl.


----------



## Baby Byron

Gus:
9 months
28 inch tall
98 lbs

Molly:
9 weeks
16.5 lbs
13 inches tall


----------



## SunCzarina

Otto is just back from his 6 months weigh in.

21 1/2" tall
62 pounds - I asked if she thought he was fat and Dr C's wife said he looks perfect for a shepherd puppy.

Stumpy baby big foot!


----------



## trudy

Tye Am/Can lines
7 months
26 inches
62 pounds

He grew all up and hopefully no more til he adds some length and weight, big sigh, he looks pretty skinny, vet says he's fine just a spurt.


----------



## BJDimock

I hear you!!!! All of my Fidelco guide girls have been small but have had muscle mass. My Frodo is all legs and no mass!!!


----------



## trudy

Hi so Tye is 8 months, still 26" tall, and has gained 5 pounds, now weight 67 pounds. Looking better.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

*Re: Height chart*

Lancer (m) - 7 mos on 12/1

25"
59.2 lbs


----------



## kenthompsonhome

*Re: Height chart*

Rocko (m) - 7 months and 3 weeks old

25"
72 lbs


----------



## Mandalay

*Re: Height chart*

Took Mandi to get weighed this morning. She is at 72.5 pounds. 26.5 inches (I think she may have topped out at this height). She was 10 mo old on Nov 29.

Kenzie and I also took her to the self-dog-wash so she may have lost a pound or two of dirt.







Now Mandi smells like baby powder (I LOVE the smell of Crazy Dog brand Baby Dog shampoo)


----------



## Rügen

*Re: Height chart*

Rügen
Male

10 months old 
25" tall
and still holding at 56 lbs.


----------



## Doug P.

*Re: Height chart*

Jeager is 6 months and 1 week,,,he is 80.1 LBS and 26inches tall...


----------



## Helly

*Re: Height chart*

Jackson at 10 months, 27 inches tall, 77 pounds


----------



## Nikkoli110

*Re: Height chart*

Woops haven't added Titan in a while! Don't have the height, but his weight at last Wends vet appointment was 50 lbs even.


----------



## SunCzarina

Otto at 7 months, 23" tall.

Haven't weighed him this month - he was 62lbs at 6 months and with his growth spurt I don't want to know! He's huge, puppy's got a big butt, puppy's got a big butt.


----------



## Mandalay

Mandalay is 11 months today

She is weighing in at 76 lbs (is it possible that, even with the "digestive" problems she gained 3.5 lbs last month? WoW.)

26.5 inches still


----------



## trudy

So Ty is 9 months old in 2 days so off to the vet for weight. He is still 26", and is now 71.6 lbs. He is Can/Am showlines. I think he is looking real good at this weight. Much better than the 60 pounds a few months ago and he hasn't grown any taller. Love this chart.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Lancer at 8 mos today.

Ht - 25"
63 lbs


----------



## Mandalay

This will be the last time I can add Mandalay into this as she will be a year old at the end of the month.







(my baby is growing up)


Today she is still 26.5 inches and she is up to 83 pounds.


----------



## Nikkoli110

Haven't done Titan in a while. 

5 months old
62 lbs
23"


----------



## Rügen

Rügen
Male Highline

11 months old 
still 25" tall
and a bit of a small fry at 58 lbs


----------



## VectorSketcher

Had Rogue weighed today, so I thought I would post her measurements up here, she is 6 months old 24" tall and weighs 65 lbs. Hmmm, I wonder if she will get much bigger?


----------



## RubyTuesday

Djibouti
Intact male
1 year
29.25"

I measured him on his b-day & then forgot to post the info here.

He'll probably grow a bit taller, how much is hard to say, but he won't be sprouting like a weed. I'll get him weighed when he's at the vet next time. He's too much of an armful to hold on my regular scale. (I'm a short female & there's almost as much of him as there is of me)


----------



## SunCzarina

Otto (DDR male) 
8 months tomorrow
24 3/4 "
68lbs

Holy growth spurt, Batman!



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaOtto at 7 months, 23" tall.
> 
> Haven't weighed him this month - he was 62lbs at 6 months and with his growth spurt I don't want to know! He's huge, puppy's got a big butt, puppy's got a big butt.


----------



## BJDimock

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaOtto (DDR male)
> 8 months tomorrow
> 24 3/4 "
> 68lbs
> 
> Holy growth spurt, Batman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaOtto at 7 months, 23" tall.
> 
> Haven't weighed him this month - he was 62lbs at 6 months and with his growth spurt I don't want to know! He's huge, puppy's got a big butt, puppy's got a big butt.
Click to expand...


Holy Cow Jenn! Otto may beat up on Frodo now!!!!
Weighing and measuring Mr. Frodo tomorrow for his 7 month check up!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Height chart*

You may find the following link something to compare with.

http://www.nwk9.com/weight_height.htm


----------



## Lins

Gunnar-Male
3 Months 8 Days
Born 10/18/08
18.5 Inches
33 Lbs.


----------



## Kava3

Kaio-m
16 weeks
35lbs
22inches

5 months
45lbs
24inches

6 months
67lbs
26inches


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Lancer (m) 9 mos on 2/1

He has definitely slowed/stabilized on the height size, hasn't changed since Dec

25"
66.4 lbs


----------



## trudy

Ty is now 10 months
Ht 26
Wt 73

3 months ago he grew 2"and was 61 pounds, so he has been filling in and hasn't grown any taller, may I say I think he is looking good, although I can still feel his ribs, spine, hip bones etc. but they aren't sticking out now.


----------



## Gunnarsmum

Gunner was 8 months yesterday.

76.4lbs
26 inches


----------



## Rügen

Rügen just turned 1 YEAR OLD!!!!!!

25" tall
and 61.5 lbs


----------



## totono7

Not many babies in this list








Oliver
10 weeks
15.5"
18 lbs


----------



## Kava3

Kaio is 7 months at the end of the week. 
Today
75 lbs
27" at the shoulder.


----------



## Sherush

Well Jesse is now almost 16 months but he did do some growing over the year mark... so I thought I would post it.

Jesse male almost 16 months
26.5"
78.8 lbs.


----------



## SunCzarina

Otto (DDR Male) 9 months on the 23rd

26"tall, no recent weight


----------



## BlackGSD

Siren (DDR/Czech female.)
11 months on the 20th.

25 1/2"
63lbs (a month ago)


----------



## mjbgsd

Had them both remeasured and they were shorter then I thought. I've seen so many tall dogs... I wonder why. *scratches head*

Cody
Weight: 80lbs
Height: 25.3'' 

Isa
Weight: 70lbs
Height: 24.9''


----------



## Kava3

I thought I was measuring Kaio wrong so I had the vet measure him. 27" is what the vet got! Hard to believe he still has growing to do.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Lancer at 10 months today.

25"
72 lbs


----------



## nikko

genesis- female

8 months

26.5"

65 lbs

my girl has a big but also....lol


----------



## Jax08

Jax - Female

15 months

25"

67 lbs

She need to lose a couple too! Maybe we'll both get skinny when agility starts. *L*


----------



## goatdude

Ruby, female, 14 wks, height 18.5", weight 27 lbs


----------



## catbest

Izabella 6 months 22.5 inches tall and 64.6 pounds

Cathie


----------



## Catu

People, please sorry for not updating. The Excel file is still in Calama and I've failed miserably to teach my mother how to put an Attachment on the e-mail...


----------



## AQC82

Rocco- 14wks old weighing in at 25.5LBS

Not sure about height being that I keep forgetting to ask







but will definitely get it the next time we go to the vet on 4/6


----------



## SunCzarina

Otto, 10 months on tuesday, weighed in today at 74 lbs. Measured a few weeks ago, 26"


----------



## angelaw

ok, he needs to stop getting taller. No more height!!


----------



## SunCzarina

This is why I'm not neutering him yet! He gets any bigger I'm going to be annoyed - his parents are on the short side of the standard... it's all grandpa Treu's fault. Treu is 26 1/2", very long, heavy boned dog with huge feet, goes about 100lbs.


----------



## Nikkoli110

Titan 7 months 19 days 

81 lbs 
26" at shoulders (give or take a 1/2 inch, he wiggles to much!)


----------



## Akopley

Kaya 3.50 months

30 lbs
18.5 inches

Female


----------



## Kava3

Kaio 
8 months old today.
73 pounds
28 inches


----------



## Caledon

Dakota, female, 25" tall and 70 lbs, 8 months


----------



## derby98

Diego, Male

25"
74 lbs
14 months


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Lancer @ 11 months

25"
70 lbs


----------



## trudy

Ty first birthday
73.4 pounds
26.5 inches
Can showlines


----------



## BlackGSD

Siren 1 year and 2 weeks. (DDR/Czech Female.)

25 1/2 inches and 66 1/2 lbs.

She has been the same height since 7 months. She has gained 3 1/2 lbs since she 10 months.


----------



## triordan

dresden 6 months
70 lbs
25"


----------



## lcht2

i guess ill add to this once more since tyson isnt quite done growing

17 months

27" tall (shot up another inch)

81lbs solid


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Lancer @ 12 months on 5/1/08

25.5"
71.2 lbs


----------



## yvonneglen

I did not really keep track but just weighed him yesterday at Pet Pantry.

So at five months old Bacchus is:

60 lbs.
25" (to the best of my ability)


----------



## goatdude

Ruby six months old 50 lbs, 23"


----------



## Iannotti

Coco
16 weeks, (3.8 months)
17.5 inches tall
Female
28 lbs


----------



## lcht2

19 months

85lbs (still solid)

27" tall


----------



## Doggydog

Here's another girlie for you
Jiva is 4 months
38.5 lbs 
19" tall

Thanks for doing this, I find it interesting.


----------



## Panzer'smom

Panzer Wolfgang...

7 months 

80lbs
28" tall..


----------



## onyx'girl

panzer's mom, how are you measuring him? 28" is really tall for a 7 month old, really tall for a GSD period! The yellow line is the position for measuring height:


----------



## Panzer'smom

we measure him at his shoulders (withers).. thats where the vet said to measure him from. Is that right?


----------



## Panzer'smom

what age do they usually stop growing tall and start filling out?


----------



## SunCzarina

Between 9 and 10 months they'll stop getting taller. When they're done filling out depends on the lines. Some are done by 2, Morgan is W german she wasn't done until she was about 4.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

No heights, but Halo was 46-1/2 pounds at 6 months old and 51-1/2 pounds at 7 months old.


----------



## Kava3

Kaio finally stalled on his growing a little. 
10 months
76 pounds
28 inches


----------



## trudy

have we had an updated chart since Nov? I was hoping we could see the new dogs added and see how variable the numbers have made it. I love this idea and know that new owners would be reassured to see how they grow and how variable it truly can be. Thanks for compiling the info


----------



## Debbieg

Benedict 10 weeks
18 inches 20.5 pounds


----------



## ldw6559

Griffin 5 months tomorrow
23in. , 70lbs.


----------



## goatdude

Ruby, 7 months 54 Lbs, 23.5"


----------



## gagrady

Hugo, Czech/Belgium male
8 weeks, 15", 14.5

Is it possible to see the spreadsheet with all data?

Thanks...


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo(W.GermanxSlovak working lines)is 50.5# at 20 weeks, 22" high and 25" long. He grew in length in the last two weeks and lost most of his baby teeth. Still has the canines, though. Only gained a couple #'s in 2 weeks. Today he had the rabies vax, vet said he could gain a couple #'s? I think he looks fine!


----------



## goatdude

Ruby, 8 mos, 24.5", 62 lbs.


----------



## Kurys Mom

Tytan 
Male LC 
Dam-West German Lines, Sire-European Lines

5.5 months
25.5 inches 64 pounds

He has just gotten really long and lanky!


----------



## Kava3

*Re: Height chart*

Kaio 
12 months
28.25 inches
82 pounds (and still lean and lanky!)


----------



## trudy

*Re: Height chart*

Is there anyone who can put this together again in a big chart? So much info and all helpful Thanks from a total computer ditz


----------



## JudyK

*Re: Height chart*

Dena - female
4.5 months
32 lbs
20"


----------



## Michelle88

*Re: Height chart*

Capone is 15 weeks and weighed only 22lbs at the Vet today. Hes looks healthy so I wont worry yet







Oh Im not sure how tall he is or should I say "short"


----------



## goatdude

Ruby, 9 mos, 66 lbs, 25"


----------



## donna320

*Re: Height chart*

Raven is 3.5 months 20 inches tall, 23 long...


----------



## elisabeth_00117

*Re: Height chart*

Stark

East German Working (Father) /Showline (Mother)

Male - Intact

5 months old (today)

22.5" heigh

54lbs


----------



## headtripparade

*Re: Height chart*

Lou is 8 months and stands at 24.5" tall. I don't have his current weight, but he was 69 lbs. and 23 3/4" a month ago. Based on looking at him I'll assume he's gained at least 4 or 5 pounds.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Stark
> 
> East German Working (Father) /Showline (Mother)
> 
> Male - Intact
> 
> 5 months old (today)
> 
> 22.5" heigh
> 
> 54lbs


Just thought I would update this.

Stark will be 6 months old in 3 days.

23.5 inches high

60lbs


----------



## Debbieg

*Re: Height chart*

Benny (M) will be 6 months in two days.

25 inchesand approx 70 pounds, My son stepped on our old rinky dink scale with Benny and then weighed himself and deducted the amount . 
Wow just 4 1/2 months ago he was an 11 pound baby!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Stark
> 
> East German Working (Father) /Showline (Mother)
> 
> Male - Intact
> 
> 5 months old (today)
> 
> 22.5" heigh
> 
> 54lbs
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would update this.
> 
> Stark will be 6 months old in 3 days.
> 
> 23.5 inches high
> 
> 60lbs
Click to expand...

I miss read his height, Stark is 24.4 inches high.


----------



## TMM

*Re: Height chart*

Sky is 11 weeks today.
Her weight is 8.2 kg.
Her height from the floor to the top of her sholders/withers is 14 inches.
Her neck is just over 12 inches round..
Does she seem to be comming along ok?


----------



## goatdude

*Re: Height chart*

Ruby, two months later (now 11 months old) has not gained an ounce - still right at 66 lbs.


----------



## Megan

*Re: Height chart*

Troopa, 2 months old:
15.6" (39cm)


----------



## mjbgsd

*Re: Height chart*

Akbar is 3 months and stands 19.3''


----------



## TMM

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: TMMSky is 11 weeks today.
> Her weight is 8.2 kg.
> Her height from the floor to the top of her sholders/withers is 14 inches.
> Her neck is just over 12 inches round..
> Does she seem to be comming along ok?


Update,
Sky is 13 weeks old
Her weight is 9.6 kg (21 lbs)
Her height is 16 inch's


----------



## K9tyson

*Re: Height chart*

Tyson - just 5 months, 60 lbs, roughly 22"


----------



## sunnyej

*Re: Height chart*

Afghan is 6 months old and 25" tall with 63lbs weight


----------



## elisabeth_00117

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Stark will be 6 months old in 3 days.
> 
> 24.4 inches high
> 
> 60lbs


Update:

7 months

72.4 lbs

26"


----------



## TMM

*Re: Height chart*



> Originally Posted By: TMM
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: TMMSky is 11 weeks today.
> Her weight is 8.2 kg.
> Her height from the floor to the top of her sholders/withers is 14 inches.
> Her neck is just over 12 inches round..
> Does she seem to be comming along ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Update,
> Sky is 13 weeks old
> Her weight is 9.6 kg (21 lbs)
> Her height is 16 inch's
Click to expand...

Update.
Sky is now 16 weeks old
Her weight is now 12 kg
Her height is 18 inches.


----------



## mjbgsd

*Re: Height chart*

Akbar is 20 weeks and stands 21.3''


----------



## mjbgsd

*Re: Height chart*

Forgot to mention he's DDR/Czech, no weight right now but I'm guessing he's above 50lbs atm.


----------



## mjbgsd

Sorry for the many posts...








Forgot to put this in but on Tuesday at the vets, the scale weighed Akbar in at 56lbs


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo is 9 months and 82# & 27" hopefully he stops growing & just fills out.


----------



## mjbgsd

Karlo's a big boy!


----------



## onyx'girl

Look at that thick neck~taken tonight, first snow.
He grew into his ears and his long tail!


----------



## Jason L

Wow, Karlo does not look like a 9 month old pup at all! He's already gorgeous but when he fills out he is going to be one impressive dog.

Ike is 24.5lbs @ 3 months.


----------



## RubyTuesday

He's gorgeous, Jane. I've gotta admit I'm weak for tall, lean & leggy. He looks fleet, powerfulo & fit.


----------



## mjbgsd

> Quote:Akbar is 20 weeks and stands 21.3''////weighed Akbar in at 56lbs


Just measured Akbar, he'll be 22 weeks saturday or 5 months tomorrow, and he stands 24'' tall. 0_0 
How does he get over 2'' in 2 weeks?? And remeasured him over and over just to make sure. His bone is very thick but to me he just doesn't look tall.... But it said he stands 24''. 
I'm getting him weighed tomorrow at the vets, I don't expect much of a weight difference but we'll see. 




> Quote:Isa
> Weight: 70lbs
> Height: 24.9''


Even though she's not a puppy, I measured her again just to make sure I got her height correct and apparently she's 25'', not 24.9. I remeasured her over and over to make sure this time.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt

*Re: Height chart*

Name: Damian
Age: 14 weeks
Height: 19"
Gender: Male
Weight: 34 LBS


----------



## Doggydog

*Re: Height chart*

Jiva
10 months
Female
24"
60 lb


----------



## mjbgsd

*Re: Height chart*

Akbar
24 weeks (5 1/2 months)
Little over 24'' 
66.4lbs


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt

*Re: Height chart*

Update:

Name: Damian
Age: 17 weeks tomorrow
Gender: Male
Weight: 46 LBS


----------



## mjbgsd

*Re: Height chart*

Akbar
just turned 6 months yesturday, so 26 weeks
Weighs 69.3lbs


----------



## Kurys Mom

> Quote:Tytan
> Male LC
> Dam-West German Lines, Sire-European Lines
> 5.5 months
> 25.5 inches 64 pounds


<span style="color: #3366FF"><span style='font-size: 14pt'>UPDATE: Ty will be 11 months on 1/22/2010

29.5 inches 97.6 pounds</span></span>


----------



## Doc

Beautiful dog! Where did you find him?


----------



## Kurys Mom

Thank you.

He came from here; http://MajicForest.com

Lyuben Von Majic Forest (Tytan) is out of Petra Vom Majic Forest and Larus Della Loggia Dei Mercanti

Vickie's dogs are exceptional in many ways, gorgeous, healthy.....and personality plus.

Today I posted somemore pics of Ty in Pictures http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1324603&page=1#Post1324603 if you would like to see somemore of him.


----------



## RubyTuesday

IF Tytan's temperament is half as good as his breeders' he's destined to be a 24KT guy as well as flatout gorgeous.

I'd love to see her dogs someday.


----------



## Kurys Mom

My thoughts are they are both 24KT but then I am somewhat bias of course









Hopefully you will be able to see her dogs someday, I know she would welcome you to do that. Both Vickie and her dogs are exceptional in many ways. 

Thank you for the compliment also, Tytan is quite the boy.


----------



## Tihannah

NAME: Kaiya
GENDER: Female
AGE: 17 weeks
HEIGHT: 19 inches
WEIGHT: 29.5 lbs

She was weighed at the Vet today and I really thought she would be heavier than that because she looks big boned and stocky even as a pup. Vet said her weight was normal though and expected her to be around 40-45lbs when we returned in about a month? But looking at most others, it seems she may be small? Definitely not underweight, or maybe she hasn't reached her growth spurt yet?


----------



## Debbieg

Benny was 9 months on January 13

26.5 inches
80 pounds


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt

Damian will be 5 months in two days. He is 52 pounds.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Oops, forgot to update... 

December 22, 2010:

9 months, 12 days
25.5'
77.6lbs


----------



## FuryanGoddess

See, I'm kinda worried about Zeva. She's 17 wks She's thin, you can feel the bones in her chest, just under her collar. I fan feel her ribs a bit too but you can't really see them like you could before after she lost the puppy fur. I can slightly feel her spine also. 

She had roundworm really bad when we got her and is still dealing w/ them a bit. She's not a big eater, and I've just switched her to Orijen from Iams puppy. She seems to really like it and is chow houndin it down now. 

I weighed her on the 11th and she was 29lbs but hadn't eaten yet. I weighed her the 20th and she was 33lbs. I going to weigh her again tomorrow and see what she's put on. 

She now looks like a small Shepherd and not a pup. Her ears are HUGE and so are her paws. Everyone keeps telling me that they think she'll top out about 80lbs or so, but... that's a lot of weight she needs to make up. 

I used to have a GSD female and when we got her from the shelter, she was 62lbs and skin and bones. She packed it on very quick and became a nice healthy 75-80lb dog. Everyone said... oh she's small for a purebred, I thought she looked fantastic. I think ppl have no clue. I think I got a pix of her... 

















These are the two GSD's we used to have. We lost the sable Oct 05 and the red and black May 09 to bloat.







Still, the were not small dogs. The red girl, Lady, was bigger, at one time got fat and hit 100lbs. Started feeding her a bit less and she dropped down to a nice 80bls again on her own.


----------



## janellp

Hi!
Name: Harley
Age: 4 months yesterday
Height: 21"
Gender: Male
Weight: 41 LBS

We were just at the vets yesterday.


----------



## mjbgsd

Akbar DDR/Czech

7 months on Feb 11
Weighs 78lbs
25'' exactly


----------



## nikkiscriv

Kali (female)
7 months
23.5 inches
57.5 lbs


----------



## Blitz1203

Blitz (male)
2 months and 2 days
14 Inches
16 lbs


----------



## Tihannah

Tihannah said:


> NAME: Kaiya
> GENDER: Female
> AGE: 17 weeks
> HEIGHT: 19 inches
> WEIGHT: 29.5 lbs
> 
> She was weighed at the Vet today and I really thought she would be heavier than that because she looks big boned and stocky even as a pup. Vet said her weight was normal though and expected her to be around 40-45lbs when we returned in about a month? But looking at most others, it seems she may be small? Definitely not underweight, or maybe she hasn't reached her growth spurt yet?


Just left the vet. She is 22 weeks, but officially 5 months on the 18th (3 days).

She weighed in at 38.5 lbs and is 20.5 inches. I was thinking that maybe she was a bit small, but seems to fit in nicely with the female avg on the chart.


----------



## mjbgsd

Akbar, 7 month 9 days
81lbs


----------



## SamP

King
male

12wks 5days = 18.1" height
= 18.9" lenght


Can someone tell me how much he should weigh at this rate, he seems to be all legs lol


----------



## Rügen

Update on Rugen's growth~ He is now 2 years old!!! 

Rugen (Male German Showline)

61.7lbs 

25" tall at the shoulder.


----------



## mjbgsd

I love Rugen :wub:


----------



## Kaity

Vida (f) 
5 months 
21 inches tall!


----------



## Michelle88

Capone- 10 months- 61lbs
Riddick- 8 months- 65lbs


----------



## Goofy

Goofy is 19 months and weighs in at 105


----------



## mjbgsd

Akbar DDR/Czech
8 months
25.75'' tall yay! 
I'll get weight later today


----------



## Blitz1203

Blitz gained 10 pounds (45 total) this week and grew quite a bit so I'll update


- Name of the pup : Blitz
- Age (months and weeks) 4 Months
- Height (inches or centimeters, if both, better) I'll make the chart for both systems. : 20 inches
- Gender (male or female): Male


----------



## mjbgsd

Akbar DDR/Czech
9 months
26.3.75'' so almost 26.4'', lol. How the heck do I write that better??


----------



## Sherush

I know this is only up to 12 months of age because I participated in it during that time.... Jesse didn't grow between 12 months and 24 months but at some point during the last 5 months (now 2 years and 5 months old - grew another 1.75 inches and is now 28" at shoulders). He is also now 96.2 lb when he hit 2 years old he started to fill out.


----------



## LaRen616

Sinister
Almost 14 months GSD
27' to 27' 1/2 tall
80 pounds


----------



## Kamahi

*Kamahi *
- male
- @ 6 months, 3 weeks
- 27" - 27 1/2"

- @ 8 months
- 28 1/2"


*Tosca* 
- female
- @ 6 weeks
- 10"

- @ 7 weeks
- 11"


----------



## sstcredo

nice sharing


----------



## goatdude

Ruby, 17 months 64 lbs - losing baby fat


----------



## mjbgsd

mjbgsd said:


> Akbar DDR/Czech
> 9 months
> 26.3.75'' so almost 26.4'', lol. How the heck do I write that better??


He's 26 3/8'' tall and weighs 88lbs.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs

Ruger Am/Czech
Male

Measurement on 12 mos. birthday
~25.5" at withers
78.8lbs


----------



## scottmac019

Kaiser:
17 weeks
20.5 inches

Is there a link to this chart?


----------



## bear

bear 3 mo. 18" 34 lbs.
4 mo. 20" 48 lbs.


----------



## TerriJ

For some reason I seemed to have missed this earlier but the kid is amazing me with his growth and I have never had a GSD grow so big. I have his height now but we have been charting his weight since 8 weeks. 

Name: Smokey
Gender: Male
Age: 18 weeks
Weight: 58.5 lbs.
Height: 23"


----------



## bear

will be 5 mo. old 05/20/2010 will be updated then


----------



## jakeandrenee

Jake

13 weeks

35 pounds


----------



## bear

bear 3 mo. 18" 34 lbs.
4 mo. 20" 48 lbs.
5 mo. 23 1/4" 65 lbs


----------



## celiamarie

Kira (f):

7 months 3 weeks
22.5 inches tall
52 lbs


----------



## Shadow's mum

Shadow
Female: 7 months + 1 week
24 inches


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs

Ruger (Czech x Am lines)

Gender: Male

Age: 13 mos, 3 weeks

Height: 25.5" at the shoulder

Weight: 78.8#


----------



## mjbgsd

Akbar DDR/Czech
12 months
26.5''
90lbs


----------



## xsynxa7x

name- Valo
age-7mths as of 7.2.10
height-24inches exactly. 
gender-Male

name-beast
age-4years
height-23.4inches 
gender-female

now my question is, is Valo to small? im not a novice GSD owner but ive never had a male before ive always had females and my females always grew really fast and basically stopped at 7 or 8mths of age growing height wise. SO! valo is close to 8mths and he seems really small to me compaired to the rest of my males ive seen his parents were both fairly large (father around 26.5 inches and mother around 24 or 25) so i guess my question is do males grow slower that females? is he under sized? perfect size? gonna have a growth spurt? ah all the worries and questions.


----------



## dukethegsd

good idea well here is my boy

-Duke
-8 months
-26 inches 
-93lbs


----------



## vinceml

Posiden (male)
8 months 
75lbs
26.5 inches at the shoulder blade


----------



## jakeandrenee

Jake 
6 months 66 pounds


----------



## jakeandrenee

Let me try again...

Jake (M)
6months
66 pounds
25.5 inches at shoulders


----------



## vat

Holy smokes stand still!!

Max, male
8 months - 24"


----------



## jaggirl47

Leyna, F, Czech
8 weeks, 3 days
14.6 lbs
12.25 in at the shoulder


----------



## jaggirl47

Leyna, F, Czech
8 weeks, 3 days
14.6 lbs
12.25 in at the shoulder


----------



## Dennq

Ranger
17 weeks, 50 lbs, 21" height


----------



## VChurch

Minna (female)
5 months, 2 weeks old
36.5 pounds
22.5' tall


God, looking at everyone else's height vs weight really puts in to comparison just how skinny Minna actually is. She's not unhealthy, just a skinny girl.


----------



## PaddyD

Said it before and I will say it again.

There are some BIG DOGS out there!


----------



## Shadow's mum

Shadow (female)
11 months
26 inches


----------



## mroutdoorsman

Ze'eva Li'ora (Female)

Age: 4.7 Months (20.6 weeks; 144 days)
Height: 23.5"
Weight: 50.3lbs


----------



## mroutdoorsman

Age: 5.1 Months(22.1 weeks; 155 days)
Height: 24.2"
Weight: 156.1lbs


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Age: 9 Months
Height: 27.5 "
Weight: 78 lbs


----------



## mroutdoorsman

rofl edit that last one of mine... 56.1lbs


----------



## BluePaws

mroutdoorsman said:


> rofl edit that last one of mine... 56.1lbs



lol - looks like a better number ... that'd be one big GSD!!


----------



## mroutdoorsman

BluePaws said:


> lol - looks like a better number ... that'd be one big GSD!!


She is still a giant girl for her age... nearly 10lbs above all the charts I have found out there and larger than the male average too by 5lbs!


----------



## DarkestUnicorn

Diego
13 weeks
52 cm - 20.5 inches
13 kgs - 28.6 lbs
Male


----------



## scottmac019

Kaiser 
47 weeks old
haven't measured height/length yet (will update when I get home)
74.5 lbs and still looking lean!!


----------



## scottmac019

Couldn't find an edit button so I must repost....

Kaiser 
47 weeks old
Height is 27.5
Length is 28
Weight is 74.5 lbs and still looking lean!!


----------



## mroutdoorsman

Ze'eva Li'ora
Age: 5.5 Months; 24 Weeks; 168 Days
Height: 24.8in
Weight: 62lbs

No she isn't fat either! She is VERY muscular and fit.


----------



## PaddyD

Fodder said:


> im too late in this game to participate, but in the event you're short of heights in the 9mo range... *my boy was 23.5 inches at 9 months 1 week and 64lbs.* (currently 25 inches at 74lbs at 16 months, so i think he's done)


I'm too late too.
At 1 year Abby was 25" and 63 pounds.
At 1 1/2 she is 25.5 and 68. Pretty sure she's all done since she
is bigger than her mother.


----------



## mroutdoorsman

I can't believe my 5.5 month old girl is 5lbs lighter than a lot of fully grown GSD on this board... She is going to be 125lbs.


----------



## PaddyD

mroutdoorsman said:


> I can't believe my 5.5 month old girl is 5lbs lighter than a lot of fully grown GSD on this board... She is going to be 125lbs.


What's her name? Bambi? 
For what it's worth, my girl only gained about 10 pounds since she was 5.5 months and that was a year ago.


----------



## mroutdoorsman

PaddyD said:


> What's her name? Bambi?


rofl! She is going to be big enough to eat deer for breakfast. Good luck to me keeping a GSD that large inside a yard too! She already figured out how to climb my wooden fence when I leave the yard to chase after me because I left her behind.


----------



## Zan

Neko (f)

4 months
19" tall, approx. 30 lbs (too wiggly when I tried to weigh her to be exact)


----------



## clearcreekranch

Wolf-male
11 mos
28"
80#s


----------



## Lovingmom

Lakota - male 9 weeks old
Height - 12"
Weight - ?
(everyone keeps saying he's too little and is going to be a small boy)


----------



## PaddyD

Lovingmom said:


> Lakota - male 9 weeks old
> Height - 12"
> Weight - ?
> (everyone keeps saying he's too little and is going to be a small boy)


You never know. I once got the runt of the litter. He eventually grew to 32 inches and 125 pounds and he remained proportional... not fat.
But if he does turn out to be small he will be more manageable.
My son's black shepherd was only 55 pounds but he was a great dog.


----------



## Lovingmom

I would rather him be in the "average" range but if he's a bit smaller I won't get upset at all.
It's kinda funny because when my boxer Sadie Mae was alive so many people would say "wow she's a petite boxer". Sadie was 67 lbs! For some reason so many think boxers (and GSD) are supposed to be super huge. Sadie was actually perfect for being a female. NOT small at all. Lakota will be perfect for me no matter what!


----------



## goatdude

Ruby - female
age - 25 months
height at withers 26.5"
weight 72 lbs.


----------



## BluePaws

Lovingmom said:


> Lakota - male 9 weeks old
> Height - 12"
> Weight - ?
> (everyone keeps saying he's too little and is going to be a small boy)


My 8 week old boy Logan was only 12.5" (the other day)... but he seems to be filling out pretty quickly. Give him a couple months ... he'll get there. Good food, fresh air and exercise ... lotsa TLC.


----------



## Catu

For those who don't remember I stopped updating the chart because I moved 2400 kms away, I accidentally left the file in my mother laptop and it was impossible to teach her to attach it to an e-mail.

Well, I spent the holidays at her place in Calama this year and... guess what I found still there? THE EXCEL FILE!!!

To be completely honest, I can't keep updating it since I'm now in College, but if someone is willing to keep adding data into it I can use this summer vacation (I am in summer) to update what has been added since I last kept records and mail it to whoever is brave enough to take up the gauntlet.


----------



## Catu

BTW I want to thank to everyone who participated on this. :hugs:

I still see those dogs and consider them "my pups" because it is like I saw them grow. Most of them are still on the board and are gorgeous grown, mature dogs, some have even achieved titles.

I really wish I had the time to keep it properly, because now I have a new pup of my own to add and then it was a great experience worth repeating, I just know I really wont be able when classes start again. 

Again thanks to who participated and also thanks to those who kept this thread alive.


----------



## DolphinGirl

OK...I think Aspen has had a stunted growth in height. He has been 20 inchecks for a few week....but his weight has gone up a bit.

Aspen (M)
5mo
20"
45.5 lbs

He is 5.5mo now...I'll measure him again and see tonight.


----------



## krystyne73

haha I am way behind the original thread but I measured my 2 females
Meika 5 yrs old, 90 lbs (she is fat), 26 inches
sasha 2.7 yrs old, 66 lbs, 24 inches


----------



## Dazza

Hi newbie here 
Chico : black/tan male 5 months 20 " 46 lbs
Rocky : sable male 5 months 21.5 " 48 lbs

Dazza


----------



## SouthernNdN

Nuhkia

3.5 months

Weight: 22.6 lbs

Sorry, didn't take the height or length measurements until now.

4.5 months

Weight: 31 lbs
Height: 19.5-20
Length: 19.5-20 - She wouldn't stand still very well, so this is a rough measure.

To me her weight is looking a little low, however the Vet never mentioned anything last friday at her appt.


----------



## ValleyGirl

Greta (Female)
4 mo 3 weeks
Height 22 in.
Weight 45 lb


----------



## gsdheeler

Havoc 9yr male 26 1/4'' 95-100 lbs
Chili 14 month old Female 23 3/4'' 60-65 lbs


----------



## DolphinGirl

Aspen (m)
6 mo
23"
52lbs


----------



## VChurch

Minna - female
9 months old
25" tall
55 pounds


----------



## Lovingmom

Lakota (male)
17 weeks
weight- 30lbs
height- 18"


----------



## sportsman1539

Sammie - female
13 weeks, 3 days

Weight- 29lbs
Height- 17"


----------



## HeyJude

Harley - Male
Almost 12 weeks.

Weight 21.10 lbs
Height 15 1/2 inches.

He sure is a small boy for his age.


----------



## valreegrl

Roxy (female)
6 months 
22.5"
44.6 lbs


----------



## trapper66

Adrienne female, 6months, 22"


----------



## trapper66

Adrienne is 55lbs


----------



## ronsjostrom

*Bernice*

13-weeks
16-inches . 40.6 cm
21.6 lbs
female


----------



## erpeden

*Biff*

9 months old
28.5" tall
69.1 lbs
Male


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

ACE
9 months, 1 week
79 lbs
27 1/2" tall
male


----------



## jrod

Baron
16 1/2 wks
43 lbs
21" - 22" tall
Male


----------



## Brandon13

Prince
Male
26 inches tall 7 months


----------



## HeyJude

HeyJude said:


> Harley - Male
> Almost 12 weeks.
> 
> Weight 21.10 lbs
> Height 15 1/2 inches.
> 
> He sure is a small boy for his age.


Update:
Harley is 17 weeks tomorrow.
38.5lbs
19 1/2 inches!
Keeping this for my records.


----------



## BRITTani

Ava
-5 months
-21"
-Female


----------



## Dazza

Rocky male sable : 35.5 kg 27". 9 months 
Chico male black/tan : 35 kg 25.5" 9 months


----------



## lisgje

According to how to measure by the the chart, my dog is 32 inches in length and almost 30 inches height at 19 months. I also measured just over 30 inches from the shoulder blade to the hip. And 37 inches from floor to top of his head when he is standing perfectly, when he is standing next to me, his head is just below my waist and I am 5 1.2 ft tall. How much bigger is he going to get? His sire and **** were well within standard size.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Havoc was 23 1/2 inches at 6 months @54lbs

at 7 months old he was 24 3/4 tall @60lbs


----------



## Tihannah

Achilles
Male
15wks
19 in. 40lbs


----------



## sarge2011

*Sarge2011*

Sarge 5 month male
24 inches
65.2 lbs


----------



## sarge2011

We just found this thread and wanted to reply to help with the height chart.


----------



## Bellaroni

*size*

Bella
Female
8 months
about 26 inches tall
70 pounds

so what do i have to look forward to once she is full grown?


----------



## KatMalone

Notorious D.O.G.
14 Weeks Old
34.2 Lbs. 
Need to measure his height!
Male


----------



## Dazza

Rocky male sable : 35.5 kg 27". 9 months 
Chico male black/tan : 35 kg 25.5" 9 months

Update
Rocky : 36.5 kg 28" 10 months 11days
Chico : 36 kg 26.5". 10 months 11days


----------



## Josh's mom

Dazza, were your dogs born on 8/10/10? I think your dogs and mine share a birthday!

Josh: 28" 
83lbs 
10 mo
male black/tan


----------



## Big dawg

*Thanks for this height thread*

Great thread, I have been wondering if Zeus is where he is supposed to be at this age----Zeus, four months old 43 lbs 19.5 inches


----------



## stephanie.jackson

Hmm I'm confused. I measured Midas today (using the measurement chart from the first page on "how to measure a GSD") and Midas is spot on with his correct weight. He turned 4 months old yesterday, and is between 19.5"-20.0". But he is only 30.8 lbs and everyone else's pups are like 40 lbs. or so. He is a tiny bit skinny but I can't imagine him being 10lbs heavier. He's been having diarrhea pretty much this whole month for some odd reason that we're working on, but he still looks relatively good. Should I be concerned or just let him do his thing? I expected him to be stunted for a very long time so I am surprised he matches up heighth-wise at least.


----------



## vhowell7

Shadow just turned 4 months and is 18.5" tall and only 33 pounds. Her appetite has been off, but her trainer says it's because of the teething.


----------



## BR870

Abbie is 7 months and 22.5" and right at 50lbs.


----------



## LijhaPup

Lihja is 10 months old now and 26". I have not weighed her since last month but she was 65lbs.


----------



## LEE BANERJEE

my GSD Lee is almost 11months age and his H while standing from floor to his head up is 33 inch. can anybd pls tell is that the correct W & H?


----------



## PaddyD

LEE BANERJEE said:


> my GSD Lee is almost 11months age and his H while standing from floor to his head up is 33 inch. can anybd pls tell is that the correct W & H?


Measure his height at the withers, which is the top of his shoulder just before it meets his neck. You can feel the top of his shoulder blades.


----------



## katdog5911

Stella-16 weeks
36.5 lbs
19 inches


----------



## Anthony8858

katdog5911 said:


> Stella-16 weeks
> 36.5 lbs
> 19 inches


Wow, not too far from standard weight and height for an adult female GSD.

Now I'm convinced my Kira is a litter runt, and "petite" for her age.

17 lbs, at 14 weeks, and she doesn't look underweight.
Vet says she's fine.


----------



## PaddyD

Anthony8858 said:


> Wow, not too far from standard weight and height for an adult female GSD.
> 
> Now I'm convinced my Kira is a litter runt, and "petite" for her age.
> 
> 17 lbs, at 14 weeks, and she doesn't look underweight.
> Vet says she's fine.


She looks great. She might be a late bloomer. I don't think I'd want a monster female JMHO.


----------



## Anthony8858

PaddyD said:


> She looks great. She might be a late bloomer. I don't think I'd want a monster female JMHO.


I agree. She looks "thick", and healthy, and I hope she stays on the smaller side too.

Her breeding line is consistent, so I don't really don't expect her to stray too far away from her family's normal weight.

Sire was 82 lbs, and Dam is 72lbs.


----------



## kitmcd

Isa
14 weeks....27.5 lbs

She had several weeks of diarrhea and vet said 3 weeks ago she was underweight at 19 lbs....at that time backbone was really prominent and ribs were sticking out.


----------



## kitmcd

Josh's mom said:


> Dazza, were your dogs born on 8/10/10? I think your dogs and mine share a birthday!
> 
> Josh: 28"
> 83lbs
> 10 mo
> male black/tan


My puppy, Isa was born on 8/10/11!


----------



## katdog5911

Stella is 21 weeks and weighs 51.5 lbs


----------



## ladyfreckles

Viking (male)

9 Weeks

15.4lbs
15" tall


----------



## FynnGSD

Fynn

5 Months 10 days (23 weeks)

H= 23 inches
W= 63lbs

German working line


----------



## TaZoR

13.5 wks approx 20" & 40lbs


----------



## gsd_newbie

Maximus (GSD show-line, male)

20 weeks, height 21 inches, weight 49 pounds


----------



## ladyfreckles

I can't get him to stay still for the life of me so this could be inaccurate, but.

12.5 weeks
17.5"
25lbs


----------



## Anthony8858

Kira at the 8 month birthday is 23 inches at the shoulder, and 58 pounds.


----------



## Dazza

Rocky (sable) 29" 40kg, Chico (black/tan) 27" 37.5kg, brothers 18 months


----------



## Falkosmom

Tybor weighs 88#s and stands 26.5", 10 months


----------



## Sevastra

Kaiser, 12 days shy of 6 months old, is 64 pounds, (best weight read i could get since the scale freaks him out) and stands 24.5 inches


----------



## NancyJ

Beau is 8 months and one week and is now 24 inches at the shoulder and 70lbs. (he was 63 lbs I think at 6 months so has really slowed down)


----------



## mosul210

Romeo:

15 weeks
weight: 43 lbs
height: 19.5


----------



## Falkosmom

Tybor, off his food and really getting lean:

11 months, 26.5" and 89#s


----------



## Amrit

anyone got a link to download this chart?
Im up for creating a form on my webspace to provide a inputting method for all this data. It will be much faster and efficient and can display all the data in a readable way.

Please let me know if anyone has this chart for me to download.


----------



## mosul210

Romeo:

17 weeks
weight: 47 lbs
height: 21.5


----------



## ladyfreckles

7 weeks: 12.8lbs
7 weeks, 2 days: ~13lbs
7 weeks 5 days: 14lbs
8 weeks 2 days: 14.6lbs
9 weeks 1 day: 15.4lbs
10 weeks: 19lbs
10 weeks 5 days: 20.5lbs (weighed in the evening after dinner) 
12.5 weeks: 25lbs
14 weeks: 30lbs
20 weeks: 37lbs

Height: unsure, I think 20"


----------



## Dakotasmom23

Dakota, female, 6 months, 63lbs, 23in.


----------



## Falkosmom

Tybor, intact male, 12 months, 87#, 26.75"


----------



## llombardo

Well so far this is where we are at....Robyn @ 8 months weighs in at 55lbs and is just over 25 inches....our trainer said from day one that she was going to be tall and lean--so far that is exactly what she is


----------



## mosul210

Romeo:
17 weeks
weight: 47 lbs
height: 21.5

20 weeks
weight: 63 lbs
height: 24.5


----------



## rtbrd

I have created a chart for the female height vs. age from the data collect in these posts. I will work on a male chart later, there is much more data on the males. The chart can be accessed thru this link:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/61588-rtbrd-albums2715-age-vs-height-chart.html


----------



## mycobraracr

rtbrd said:


> I have created a chart for the female height vs. age from the data collect in these posts. I will work on a male chart later, there is much more data on the males. The chart can be accessed thru this link:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/61588-rtbrd-albums2715-age-vs-height-chart.html


This is handy. My girl will be 8 months in a few days and is around 23 inches at the withers. She is right around your chart. At least the way I read it.


----------



## rtbrd

I'm glad to hear that. We just go a rescue female who we were told was 10 weeks and about 20 pounds. This is my first GSD so I was totally clueless but thought when we saw her that at 10 weeks she should have been bigger. It turns out she was around 6 - 7 pounds and 10.5 inches. I found age-weight charts but the only thing I could find relating age to height was this thread but unfortunately there was no condensed data. Well at least we have a start now.

Looking at her weight and height I judge her to be about 6 weeks.

And thanks, you just added another much needed data point.


----------



## mycobraracr

rtbrd said:


> I'm glad to hear that. We just go a rescue female who we were told was 10 weeks and about 20 pounds. This is my first GSD so I was totally clueless but thought when we saw her that at 10 weeks she should have been bigger. It turns out she was around 6 - 7 pounds and 10.5 inches. I found age-weight charts but the only thing I could find relating age to height was this thread but unfortunately there was no condensed data. Well at least we have a start now.
> 
> Looking at her weight and height I judge her to be about 6 weeks.
> 
> And thanks, you just added another much needed data point.


My girl was on the light side. At 9 weeks she was 11 pounds. A couple weeks ago she was a lean 55 pounds. I might have to weigh her today to see where she is at.


----------



## rtbrd

This post is in hopes that it shows up in web searchs.

I have posted a link to charts of age vs. height for german shepherd dogs. Visit the following link:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum...ght-chart.html

Thank you CATU for starting this. I hope to keep up the good work.

For all posting please be concise. State age, height and sex. I am not compliling weight as there a numerous sites that you can get that info.

I will update the charts as enough info becomes available.

Please keep in mind that this is not a science experiment and is to be used only as a general guide.

Joe


----------



## rtbrd

An explnation on how to read the chart. The dark blue line with the data points indicated by a dark blue diamond are the plotted points of the average height for that age. The smooth black line is a second order polynomial fit to the data. This is the line that you should use to judge your dogs age vs. height.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum...ght-chart.html


----------



## rarerare37

Well looking at this data it would appear that breeders are breeding dogs larger then the AKC standards. This is not going to make the AKC fans happy!


----------



## rtbrd

This data is no where near AKC standards, or any other standard for that matter and is no where near scientific. It is a collection of user inputs of which I have no idea of the accuracy. It is just the only input of age vs. height that I have found to out there. 

*This is not scientific data, it is only to be used as a genreral guide. **If anyone knows of a different source of more sceintific data, maybe AKC or any other reputable source, that is available to the genreral pubic without cost please post a link.*


Joe


----------



## rarerare37

Well I think everyone understands that, however if the data supplied by these owners is true, then the breeders who these people have gotten their specific dogs from are breeding larger dogs. My female is 5 months old and better then 22 inches. She will be larger then standards. I knew her breeder bred larger dogs but that did not bother me.


----------



## rtbrd

Well, if the standards are changing due to breeding the the AKC needs to look at things.

BTW, thanks for the additional data point.


----------



## stoli2003

Okay now you got me curious so I just measured Zore. I made sure his fur did not account for any addtitonal height. He is 24.5 inches. He is 22 weeks old yesterday. 5 months, two weeks.


----------



## rtbrd

Well, it looks like I might be sturring things up. Three new data points. Keep going.

Thanks all.


----------



## rarerare37

Well the max for the male is 26 inches so yours will more then likely be bigger.


----------



## Bear GSD

Hi, 
I measured Bear on his 7 month birthday (5/16)
He is:
26" Tall
63 lbs


----------



## Brisco1983

What is the proper way to measure the height of my pup?


----------



## Bear GSD

Brisco1983 said:


> What is the proper way to measure the height of my pup?


Here's a website illustrating where to measure for height:
http://www.sciencebuddies.org/mentor...Bio_p018.shtml


----------



## JordanT

Gender - Bitch
Height - 21 inches
Age - 26 weeks

From looking at the data supplied, she seems smaller than the average here. Yet the general opinion where i live is that, she is rather big for a Shepherd. Not sure if we breed them smaller in the UK. But from what i read, you guys have some big ones. Most males here peak at 25-26 inches, and the females at around 20-21 inches.

* Vet measured her *


----------



## TaZoR

Tazor is in normal growth range on the Great Dane growth chart...lol. At 8 mos 1 week he is 88 lbs and 28" tall.


----------



## Steve & Michelle

Our Jake is 19 weeks old and and stands 23.75 inches and wieghts 47.2 lbs. Seems like he gets bigger every time he takes a nap


----------



## rooandtree

Zeus is 6 months old today 23 inches...first time ive measured height


----------



## rtbrd

Updated the charts.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum...ght-chart.html


----------



## Grizzpup

Grizzly is already 22" tall at 17 weeks!


----------



## SteveTheDog

Update on Steve

Age - 8 months 12 days
Weight - 91 lbs
Height - DNF


----------



## Mommas

*Measuring Bella*

I just measured bella the way described and she is 9 mos and 26 inches in height. I am very pleased to see that she is in the right range. She is a mixed breed, but we don't know what she is mixed with. We adopted her from a rescue. Everyone asks us if she is full bred because she looks like most German Shepherds. I'm wondering how long does it take for a German Shepherd to reach their adult height and weight?


----------



## mosul210

Romeo:

9 months
83 lbs
29.5 inches

I wonder if this is average for a male.


----------



## qbchottu

mosul210: Your dog is a wolf hybrid. It's like comparing a Dane's height to a GSD height and asking if it's average in comparison. Are you in contact with your breeder? If so, you should ask them what the average sizes are for these type of wolf crosses.


----------



## AJT

Ava, F, American and WG GSD

14 wks
23 lbs
17"

18 wks
31 lbs
21"

26 wks (currently 6 months)
50lbs
23.5" 

She is the baby of her litter and am I'm very happy with the slow growth (minus the two growth spurts between 14wks and 18wks). I'm guessing she has another inch or two before she starts to fill out. I kinda like the lanky look though...


----------



## blackshep

I'm sorry, but wolf hybrids are such a horrible idea! 

It makes me SO angry that people breed these and sell them as pets, they are the #1 "breed" to maul children! You can't expect a wild animal to behave like a domesticated one, it is not the animals fault that this happens. It's like asking a Tiger to behave like a house cat - it's not fair to them.


----------



## dbrk9

Starla is 18 weeks today and was weighed at 48lbs! Six weeks ago she was 25lbs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I didn't realize someone was doing charts on this - thanks!


----------



## Kaasuti

Name: Sergeant Charlie
Age: 3months 2weeks.
Height: 18inch at the withers.
Gender: Dog


----------



## Lexi_

Lexi (female)
5 Months
22inch at the withers

Duke (male)
7 Months
26inch at the withers


----------



## dayfam

Piper, Female GSD height in inches:

7 wks: 8.75"
8 wks: 10"
9 wks:13"
10 wks: 14.5"
11 wks: 15"
12 wks: 16.25"
13 wks: 17"
14 wks: 17.75"
15 wks: 18"
16 wks: 19"


----------



## Rahrah

PaddyD said:


> Said it before and I will say it again.
> 
> There are some BIG DOGS out there!


Got that right! 

lol I'm wondering if people are using markers on a wall, or if they're holding the measure against the dog instead?


I get two heights for my female (marked on the wall)... coat being pushed down at the withers-23.5", and the other is level with her coat at her withers -24" She's done growing at 14mos


----------



## Kaasuti

- Sergeant Charlie
- 6 months 3 weeks
- 24" or 60.69cms
- Male (unaltered)​


----------



## Kamikaze

Kaze

5 months

22 in

male


----------



## wrx_02

Maybe I am doing it wrong but our 8 month old male is at 24". 
Seems like a lot of dogs are out of standard based on the charts?


----------



## rtbrd

*Groth Charts*

I have to remind everyone that _*this is by no means scientific*_. All I am doing is gathering the information posted in this thread and providing a graphical reprensation of it. I have searched the web and have found nothing that shows age vs. height but I did find this website and thread. I decided that this was better than nothing.

Joe (rtbrd)


----------



## CurvyOne

Huter, male
11 weeks
15 in
28lbs

Is this short? Very says he's stalky and muscular and definitely not fat. But she didn't mention height really.


----------



## porcelanne

*9 month old GSD giant ?*

Hi everyone I recently looked up the average weights of male GSDs by age to see where my wee boy was falling on the chart and he's no longer under average but breaking them massively. Someone told me this is down to him possibly being very tall. I've never measured his height before.
*
Nanook*
9 months old
39.5kg (plus a little more probably)
27.6" tall


----------



## Piper'sgrl

Piper when I measured and weighed her at a yr old were:
Weight 73lbs
Height 23 and a half inches at the shoulder.


----------



## Duke_

Duke is large as compared to his age-
3 months-
17 inches, 25 lbs(12 kgs)


----------



## lone Ranger

Caesar, 19 weeks, 4 months and three weeks, Black WGSD,

22.5" high at withers, 53 lbs, ears one up one a little leaning yet, no adult canine teeth, on RAW diet..


----------



## CurvyOne

Wow 22.5in already? Huter is almost 19 weeks. He's 55lbs but I measured 19.5 maybe 20 inches. Maybe I'm doing it wrong? Or he's just a short stalky fella. Either way he's handsome. He's NOT fat, vet said he's on the lean side, which is good from what I understand. I feel like he's skinny, but everyone tells me the lean look is normal and good for a growing pup. No fat puppies 




lone Ranger said:


> Caesar, 19 weeks, 4 months and three weeks, Black WGSD,
> 
> 22.5" high at withers, 53 lbs, ears one up one a little leaning yet, no adult canine teeth, on RAW diet..


----------



## aileenbokingo

What can you say about my boy's height & weight?

27 weeks (6 months, 3 weeks)
Height: 24"
Weight: 25kg

Is he under or overweight? Small or big?


----------



## triangulum

My boy's already edging on oversized :/
Name of the pup: Vecna
Age (months and weeks): 8 months, one week
Height: 26 inches/ 66 cm
Weight: 77 lbs/ 35 kg
Gender: male


----------



## Jambarino

Gunnar,male

15 weeks
17.5 inches
30 pounds


----------



## Annie's Mom

This morning Annie looked like she had grown just overnight. I am hoping this is going to slow down soon. She is not overfed by any means. She is actually very lean.

Female
22 weeks
Height 24"
Weight 50 lbs


----------



## RubyTuesday

Mosul210, this isn't intended to be snarky but this thread is for purebred GSD. It allows people to compare growth rates & sizes b/w their GSD & others of the same age & gender. 

Including mixed breeds skews the data. Your guy is lovely and has quite a following but you should include info about his growth on the updates and pix you post rather than in this thread.


----------



## jumbo

jumbo @5months

h=23 inches
L=25 inches
w=23 kilos

male


----------



## Psquare

Niko (blackjacks Niko) is our boy. 5 months and three weeks today:
26 inches at withers
66 lbs 12 ozs

Kai is our female, 8 wks old 

14 inches at withers
15 lbs 2 Oz 

Hope the info helps


----------



## Gwenhilde

Figured I would chime in as I have been keeping track of Anya's height and weight for the fun of it. 

Age - Weight - Height

4 Months - 31.4lbs
5 Months - 42.2lbs - 18.5"
6 Months - 49.8lbs - 20.4"
7 Months - 55.8lbs - 21.3"
8 Months - 60.6lbs - 22.2"


----------



## WUHear

Felix (male) is around 18" tall and about 30 lbs at 14 weeks old.


----------



## DobberDog

Angel, female
17 wks.
34.6 # lean
21" tall


----------



## dlc00949

Bruno (Male)

4 Months 

Height: 22"
weight: 41.2


----------



## VickyHilton

14 months
27" h
83 lbs
Male GSD


----------



## WUHear

Felix at 5 months and one week is about 24 inches tall. Weight is unknown but he weighted about 49lbs two weeks ago.


----------



## BriskaBoo13

Briska, Female

3 months...16 in and 19 pounds
5 months...19 in and 29 pounds
6 months...20 in and 38 pounds
7 months...21 in and 43 pounds

I missed 4 months lol.


----------



## Alixalman

Bane @ 3 months
Height : 17.5 inches

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alixalman

Do we have enough data to generate a chart ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dlavallee

It would take a while.. Although this is pretty straight-forward, I am an engineer and have worked a lot with statistics (SPC). I will see what we can glean for all of the messages on this thread. It would be helpful to know the sex, especially those with names that don't give us a clue.

I'll keep you posted with what I come up with. Also for anyone that has more time to spend on it and can get it done faster, please post the results! 

-Dave


----------



## daviddrena

That would be cool


----------



## Diesel7602

Perseus
10 weeks
15 1/2 inch
25#


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602

Diesel7602 said:


> Perseus
> 10 weeks
> 15 1/2 inch
> 25#
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Male. Sorry I forgot to put the sex.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD

Ace 3 months 18 in 32 lbs male


----------



## hexakosioi

Till:
sex Male
Age 5 months - 23 weeks
Height 23"
Length 28.5"
Weight 59.5#

Kaine:
Sex Female
Age 5 months - 23 weeks
Height 22"
Length 26"
Weight 52#


----------



## MickeytheGSD

MICKEY, MALE

5 months - 58 pounds - 22" height
6 months - 62 pounds - 23" height
7 months - 75 pounds - 26" height


----------



## DJMac

Not exactly sure how to measure height?


----------



## Diesel7602

DJMac said:


> Not exactly sure how to measure height?


I think it's from the top of their shoulder blade to the ground. I stick peanut butter on the fridge. While he eats it I measure him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJMac

Diesel7602 said:


> I think it's from the top of their shoulder blade to the ground. I stick peanut butter on the fridge. While he eats it I measure him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Perfect! You use measuring tape?


----------



## Ace GSD

Ace
Male

4.5 months 22" 52 lbs


----------



## Diesel7602

DJMac said:


> Perfect! You use measuring tape?


You can. I use the one that measure your body... I can't remember what it's called. :banghead: If you don't have one right off hand, I get a piece of string/yarn and measure him. Then I use a ruler/measuring tape to measure the string. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602

Diesel7602 said:


> Male. Sorry I forgot to put the sex.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Update. Perseus 5 months.(6 on the 2nd.) 74.5 pounds 26 inches from shoulder, 33 inches from head. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD

I cant believe this.. Ace will be 5 months old in 3 days and he is 24" at the shoulder.


----------



## Diesel7602

Ace GSD said:


> I cant believe this.. Ace will be 5 months old in 3 days and he is 24" at the shoulder.


Close, but not close enough.


----------



## Ace GSD

Diesel7602 said:


> Close, but not close enough.


7 more months...


----------



## Diesel7602

Ace GSD said:


> 7 more months...


Itsssss goooing toooo taaaakkkkee soooooooo loooong.


----------



## wolfie13

hmm I might have to check it out and see what his measurements are.


----------



## Hamayunuk

Wolfie
Male
10 months old
24.5 inches
59.5 Lbs


----------



## Diesel7602

diesel7602 said:


> itsssss goooing toooo taaaakkkkee soooooooo loooong.


5months starting today!!


----------



## d4mmo

Rhino
Male
8 months
24 inch
30kg or 66 pounds
Wgsl


----------



## cgrant1212

Rügen said:


> Rügen (male) German Showline
> 
> 12 weeks (3 months)
> 18lbs and 16"
> 
> 13weeks
> 19.6 lbs and ??"
> 
> 14 weeks
> 22.5lbs and 17.5"
> 
> 15 weeks
> 26.3lbs and 18"
> 
> 16 weeks (4 Months)
> coming next saturday!


I know this is REALLY late in response, but how big did your pup end up being? My puppy seems to be growing the same as yours was and I'm curious how he may end up being!


----------



## Ace GSD

26.5 weeks ( 6 months and 4 days )
64 lbs and 26.5"


----------



## hexakosioi

Update:
Till: male 8 months 25.5" 88lbs
Kaine: female 8 months 23.5" 66lbs


----------



## Samson2013

Samson

4-month 20.5"
5-month 22.5"
6-month 24"
7-month 25"
8-month 26"
9-month 26.75"


----------



## Hineni7

Not sure if this is still relevant but: Areli 7mos, female, 25.75" and 76lbs


----------



## Ace GSD

Ace GSD said:


> 26.5 weeks ( 6 months and 4 days )
> 64 lbs and 26.5"


2 months later still the same height


----------



## thor_odin

Thor, 6 months, 22.5 inches at the withers. Around 26 kgs. Sounds fine ? Slow growth rate though he eats only royal cabin gsd junior, mixed with some wet food, and some raw at times.


----------



## Ace GSD

Does anyone know when do they stop growing in height ?? cause mine have not gained height at all for 4 months and only gained 5 lbs in 4 months


----------



## Debanneball

Ace GSD said:


> Does anyone know when do they stop growing in height ?? cause mine have not gained height at all for 4 months and only gained 5 lbs in 4 months


I am curious also. The 'growth plates' have to close..they say it can take upto 18 months, however, if your dog has not grown in height does that mean his have closed?  Is your dog intact or neutered?


----------



## Ace GSD

Debanneball said:


> I am curious also. The 'growth plates' have to close..they say it can take upto 18 months, however, if your dog has not grown in height does that mean his have closed?  Is your dog intact or neutered?


intact and will stay that way ^^


----------



## Diesel7602

Ace GSD said:


> intact and will stay that way ^^


I thought it was when they turn one. But still gain wait tell 2 or 3, I'm not for sure. Is Ace 8 months yet? I think that's when they hit a growth spurt. I really hope it's at 1 cause Perseus is already tall. His growth plates probably will take longer to heal because he is neutered.


----------



## Ace GSD

Diesel7602 said:


> I thought it was when they turn one. But still gain wait tell 2 or 3, I'm not for sure. Is Ace 8 months yet? I think that's when they hit a growth spurt. I really hope it's at 1 cause Perseus is already tall. His growth plates probably will take longer to heal because he is neutered.


He is 10 months now  Perseus is a year yet ?


----------



## Diesel7602

Ace GSD said:


> He is 10 months now  Perseus is a year yet ?


Feb 2 nd he will be =)


----------



## Bella1

Male - Ruger 13 weeks 20" and 34 pounds


----------



## Titus ragnar

Titus is 16 weeks 4 days.he will be 4 mos on may 06.... 22" 56.2 lbs . he is not fat just solid big legs ,feet and head


----------



## GSDmomma90

My GSD 5 month old puppy is close to 50 lbs and has HUGE paws (the first thing people notice) I hope she gets big! 
I had a female GSD growing up and she was very small. About.. Maybe 55-60 lbs.


----------



## Amigone

Kaylee, Female. 12.5lbs at 10 weeks, unsure of height at this point.


----------



## Debanneball

Wonderful chart! Now, to get him to stand still..not trying to eat the tape measurer!



Rügen said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. I will start recording on Saturday when my little guy will be 3 months.
> 
> So we are all on the same page with this here is a diagram of how to measure the height of your GSD.
> 
> Top of *Yellow line* is where to take the height measurement. The white line is to measure length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this website:
> Puppy Proportions: Comparing Growth Spurts and Weight Gain in Your Dog's Early Months


----------



## Palydyn

Rommel - male

*5 months*

63 lbs. 21 inches

*6 months (plus 3 days)*

72 lbs. 25 inches (or so he was wiggling a lot)


----------



## Ishaq

*Barun* (Male)

*4 months 2 weeks*
40 lbs
20.5 inches


----------



## Bella67

Troy: 
*7 months*
Height: 27"
Weight: 65 lbs


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Chase (male)
4 3/4 months (5 months on 9/25/15) 
40 pounds 
21.2 inches


----------



## Jenny720

Max (male) 
D.o.b 10/25/2014
11 months old 
78 lbs
28 inches tall.


----------



## Chasegsdlove

3 days shy of 5 months 
Chase 
22.5 inches high!


----------



## 26wolves

As of today, Tikka is 2 days past 4 months and 45lbs. Height is around 21" approximately? I will check tomorrow. I have a feeling she's going to be a big girl


----------



## amburger16

At 7 months Bear is between 25.5 and 26".. he doesn't like to stand still too long lol

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Chase is still 22.5 
At almost 5 months 
He is 40 pounds as of today (9/23/15)


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Chase 
Male 
5 months 1 week
23.7 inches 
43lbs


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Chase
Male 
5 and a half months 
25 inches tall
45 pounds


----------



## Mickey705

Pharaoh is 4 months and 3 days. Weighs 51 lbs


----------



## Stonevintage

Mickey705 said:


> Pharaoh is 4 months and 3 days. Weighs 51 lbs


Now there's a big pup. I followed the 10lbs per month thing and my female stuck consistantly to that. She was 34lbs at 10 weeks, then it went so on till she was 57lbs at 5 mos. Then she slowed down ( I cut down the food a bit because I was concerned with rapid growth/Pano.) She is 26" and 78lbs at 15 mos. Hopefully that is the end of the growth. 

How big were Pharaoh's sire and dam?


----------



## Jenny720

Max 10 days shy of being a year old!!! Weight same 78lbs. Height 27.5 I must of messed up measurement last time. 
a


----------



## Black Kali

Brick's growth chart, (it is in metrics units). He is 9 months old, I hope he stopped growing.


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Chase 
Male 
5 3/4 months 
25.5 inches tall 
47 pounds


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Chase 
Male
6 months today (10/25/15)
26 inches 
50+ pounds


----------



## Amshru

Here's Elva's height/weight, converted from kg to pounds and cm to inches from week 11 to 22. She's a lot smaller than Brick at 22 weeks.


----------



## Gsdjones

Our girl Zoey is doing well at 60 lbs, 24" tall now at 5 moths. we think she will be quite big full grown.


----------



## Black Kali

Amshru said:


> Here's Elva's height/weight, converted from kg to pounds and cm to inches from week 11 to 22. She's a lot smaller than Brick at 22 weeks.


Every dog grows differently, and she is female  she should be smaller and it looks like she is on track. 

Unfortunately, Bricks height is over standard for GSD


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Chase update 
26 inches still 
52 pounds
Almsot 6 and half months


----------



## 26wolves

Tikka, female
Age: 5.5 months
Weight: 58lbs
Height: 23"


----------



## finndog

I've been taking height and weight regularly so will post all here.

Finn, Male

@ 9 weeks = 19lb
@ 11 weeks = 25lb and 17" at withers
@ 12 weeks = 29lb
@ 14 weeks = 37lb
@ 16 weeks = 44lb and 21" at withers

He's 19 weeks tomorrow so i will weigh/height log him then.

Have a pic of him at 9 weeks!


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Chase 
Male 
Almost 7 months 
26 inches 
58 pounds


----------



## pashana

Asa, female
almost 5 moths old, 
height: approx 20 inches over.
weight: 42 lbs


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Chase 
Male
7 months today (11/25)
26 inches
60 pounds


----------



## Jameson23

Jameson
Male
4 months (11/25)
20" inches
41 pounds


----------



## djm899

Ivy at 6 months:
Female
56lbs
25" high
27" long

She is a stringbean lanky girl.


----------



## LuvShepherds

These are big puppies. At 12 weeks, mine was just under 20 lbs.


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Chase 
Male
7 and half months
26in 
66 pounds


----------



## zio

I loved reading all the stats!!!! I have to go home and measure how tall he is . I have had him for three months, we got him at 10 months and he is definately taller, I hope that is almost done!! He's a tall thin dog. Someone said last night he was skinny...I said he is 72lbs of skinny!!!!
10 months 64lbs
13 months 72lbs


----------



## Gsdjones

Zoey is 68 lbs at 6.5 months old.

Just for a size reference the toy chest behind her in the pic is 4ft long


----------



## 26wolves

Tikka is 23.5" and 67 lbs at 7 months. When do they generally stop growing taller? I know she will still fill out for a while, she's so lanky lol.


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Chase 
Male
8 months today (12/25)
26.7 inches 
67 pounds


----------



## Stonevintage

26wolves said:


> Tikka is 23.5" and 67 lbs at 7 months. When do they generally stop growing taller? I know she will still fill out for a while, she's so lanky lol.


Pretty quick IMO - maybe another inch or 2 over the next couple of months - but it will be much slower than that you have seen in growth. The great part is in the next 10 months or so - you get to watch them exchange puppy parts for adult parts - muscle develops, ligaments tighten, chest widens, tuck in tummy - amazing, but you have to really be looking for it as it's much slower than what you've seen in the last 5 months

Some of the best growth photography I've seen is simply by putting the pup in a same exact spot and taking a pic each month of the pup in the same general position (for the first 18 mos)..... it's great!


----------



## Chasegsdlove

26wolves said:


> Tikka is 23.5" and 67 lbs at 7 months. When do they generally stop growing taller? I know she will still fill out for a while, she's so lanky lol.


It all depends on the dog Chase's parents didn't stop growing till 2 years so Chase will probably be close to that too maybe ask you breeder (if you got her from one) when her parents stopped. And BTW Chase is 8 months and also 67 pounds


----------



## 26wolves

Stonevintage said:


> Pretty quick IMO - maybe another inch or 2 over the next couple of months - but it will be much slower than that you have seen in growth. The great part is in the next 10 months or so - you get to watch them exchange puppy parts for adult parts - muscle develops, ligaments tighten, chest widens, tuck in tummy - amazing, but you have to really be looking for it as it's much slower than what you've seen in the last 5 months
> 
> Some of the best growth photography I've seen is simply by putting the pup in a same exact spot and taking a pic each month of the pup in the same general position (for the first 18 mos)..... it's great!


I love looking at other people's photos that have done this with their dogs, it's amazing the changes! I feel bad that I wasn't as diligent with Tikka  lol. My photos of her jump so drastically from about 3 months to 4.5 then 6, and I haven't even taken any at 7 months. I was just worried because I have read some people on here where their GSDs end up finishing at close to 30" and I wasn't expecting her (and slightly hoping not) to grow that tall. I would love her none the less, but I've never owned a GSD before and was so concerned with growth plates and joints and what not. I've read she shouldn't stop filling out till closer to 2 years but wasn't 100% sure about the height. Thanks for the input!


----------



## 26wolves

Chasegsdlove said:


> It all depends on the dog Chase's parents didn't stop growing till 2 years so Chase will probably be close to that too maybe ask you breeder (if you got her from one) when her parents stopped. And BTW Chase is 8 months and also 67 pounds


Well from what I remember when meeting her parents, her dad was quite large for a GSD and her mom was still a bit taller than she is now, so I guess I can expect a little more height.  That's awesome, I bet Chase is a great dog.


----------



## Chasegsdlove

26wolves said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on the dog Chase's parents didn't stop growing till 2 years so Chase will probably be close to that too maybe ask you breeder (if you got her from one) when her parents stopped. And BTW Chase is 8 months and also 67 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> Well from what I remember when meeting her parents, her dad was quite large for a GSD and her mom was still a bit taller than she is now, so I guess I can expect a little more height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome, I bet Chase is a great dog.
Click to expand...

He is Chase is going to be a big Shepherd he is out growing his parents his mom was 25 inches and 70 pounds and dad was 26 inches and 80 pounds. Chase is currently 26.7 inches and 67. I'm expecting him to get 28 inches or taller and 90+ here is a pic of him


----------



## Cleanbug

Hendrix is 4 months on Jan 2/16 and was 19" and 42 pounds.


----------



## Sherman the German

Sherman (male)

5 months: 54lbs and 24 inches tall


----------



## Cleanbug

Hendrix is 4.5 months and 20" and 47 pounds. He is mostly shepherd and a small part bullmastiff. He's sitting beside Cajun our 15 mo wolfhound retriever mix (who is 60 pounds ).


----------



## duke4u2c

Bentley male 6 months. West German showline. Healthy and nice temperament. Period.


----------



## Strt81

*Kilo at 10 months*

I have attached a growth chart for our GSD hope it helps

At 10 months he is 72.8 lbs, 25" tall, chest is 30.5, neck is 18"

We adopted him at a very malnourished 4.5 months old and only 26 lbs.


----------



## Coleen

Tasha is 16 weeks and is 49lbs.


----------



## Jameson23

Jameson - Male - 6 months 67lbs 24"


----------



## rmitchom

Medic - Male
4 months 48.0 lbs 21.0"
5 months 64.4 lbs 23.5"
6 months 73.4 lbs 25.0"
7 months 84.4 lbs 26.0"
8 months 91.4 lbs 26.5"
9 months 96.6 lbs 27.0"


----------



## 26wolves

Tikka is 9 months as of today. She is 70lbs and roughly 24.5".


----------



## rmitchom

Medic - Male
4 months 48.0 lbs 21.0"
5 months 64.4 lbs 23.5"
6 months 73.4 lbs 25.0"
7 months 84.4 lbs 26.0"
8 months 91.4 lbs 26.5"
9 months 96.6 lbs 27.0"
10 months 100.6 lbs 27.5"


----------



## BigBadWolf

Hi, when measuring, I'm supposed to measure from his foot to his shoulders?


----------



## rmitchom

Medic - Male
4 months 48.0 lbs 21.0"
5 months 64.4 lbs 23.5"
6 months 73.4 lbs 25.0"
7 months 84.4 lbs 26.0"
8 months 91.4 lbs 26.5"
9 months 96.6 lbs 27.0"
10 months 100.6 lbs 27.5
11 months 101.2 lbs 27.75"


----------



## Cleanbug

Hendrix is 8 months and 80 pounds. 26" at the shoulder. Hendrix is a shepherd mix ??


----------



## Spectrum

A hair under 26" at 6.5 months.


----------



## Concordium

Name - Citra
Age - 5 1/2 Months
Gender - Female
Height - 23"
Weight - 58.5 lbs.


----------



## InControlK9

Nyla 

4 months 4 days
18" 29 lbs
female


----------



## MaWolf

do you have anymore recordings of height and age? I am currently thinking of adopting a female 5 month old, and the breeder said she's on the stocky side. Hoping that she won't be too small... thank you!


----------



## ttodd27

I was curious about my girl this past weekend when she stood up on her back feet and accidentally put her feet on the wall because they reached over my head (I'm 6' tall), so I took a very amateur measurement of her height and from the ground to the top of her shoulders, she is 26.5". I'm pretty sure she has grown since I got her (got her at 14 months, so now at close to 16 months old.) I think she was malnourished at the shelter/rescue agency, but I'm still a bit surprised she is continuing to grow like that. No real point to this post other than to point out that I love my giant monster.  

I'll find out her weight when we take our trip to the vet next week. She was allegedly 65 lbs when I got her: I think she's probably closer to 80 now. 

Unrelated note, much thanks for the advice on the grain free kibble. I can noticeably tell a difference in her coat since I changed foods a month ago - the lines in her coat are very defined, and she's a really good looking dog if I do say so myself!


----------



## Will1380

-Zoey, female
-5 months 3 days
-22.5 inches
-51 pounds as of today


----------



## Kyrielle

Jack, male
8 months, 14 days
26.5 inches
87 pounds


----------



## ttodd27

ttodd27 said:


> I was curious about my girl this past weekend when she stood up on her back feet and accidentally put her feet on the wall because they reached over my head (I'm 6' tall), so I took a very amateur measurement of her height and from the ground to the top of her shoulders, she is 26.5". I'm pretty sure she has grown since I got her (got her at 14 months, so now at close to 16 months old.) I think she was malnourished at the shelter/rescue agency, but I'm still a bit surprised she is continuing to grow like that. No real point to this post other than to point out that I love my giant monster.
> 
> I'll find out her weight when we take our trip to the vet next week. She was allegedly 65 lbs when I got her: I think she's probably closer to 80 now.
> 
> Unrelated note, much thanks for the advice on the grain free kibble. I can noticeably tell a difference in her coat since I changed foods a month ago - the lines in her coat are very defined, and she's a really good looking dog if I do say so myself!


She was 71 lbs at the vet on Wednesday. I will not quit my day job to begin guessing dogs' weights at the fair. :smile2:


----------



## Leon big boy

Leon, male 4 months and 3 weeks
27 kg or 60 lbs
59 cm or 23 inches

Lady female 4 months 3 weeks
17 kg or 38 lbs
50 cm or 20 inches


----------



## Raghav

Fluffy is a year old but she's only 20" is this normal?


----------



## pashana

6 months, 24 inches, 25 kg.


----------



## Trix

Neo is 5 months 1 week and 56 lbs. need to get around to measuring his height.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaiserAus

Kaiser is now 1 yr old. 
He weighs 90lbs
His height was 26inchs but that was at around 8 months old. I need to measure him again.


----------



## konathegsd

1.5 years 
Female
58lbs
26? tall


----------



## KaiserAus

konathegsd said:


> 1.5 years
> Female
> 58lbs
> 26? tall


She's so tall and slight - lovely! 
Does she have a double coat? Her fur looks so fine?


----------



## konathegsd

KaiserAus said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5 years
> Female
> 58lbs
> 26? tall
> 
> 
> 
> She's so tall and slight - lovely!
> Does she have a double coat? Her fur looks so fine?
Click to expand...

She does have a double coat! I know her hair is pretty fine. Her siblings look very coarse and rough. We brush her often.


----------



## ShadowWalker

Sakima
11 months
26 inches, 66 cm
male


----------



## pashana

Double coat... I know this dont to The topic, but whats with My dog? I have friend, same age gsd, longer coat. This like a rat i would say... 


Also would like to know how big IS this going to Be, when 64 centimeter on 6 months old? Can u predict it?


----------



## Schehezerade

Tyr turned 8 months today and weighed in at 58.4lbs yesterday at the vet. 

I haven't measured his height yet.


----------



## Harshsinha2003

Roger (male)
Show line
5months 
24.2"
24-25kg


----------



## Okami

Eclipse - Female

3 1/2 months
17.7"
24lb


----------



## Okami

Okami said:


> Eclipse - Female
> 
> 3 1/2 months
> 17.7"
> 24lb


Eclipse

4 months
18.5"
30.6 lb


----------



## C_get_buckets

My female gsd is currently 9 1/2 months and is 22 inch’s from the ground to shoulders and is about 60 lbs how tall do you think she will get?


----------



## rfguzman617

Hello, I'm new here, and this is my pup's stats:

-Hunter
-7 months, 4 days
-23"


----------



## leekman

I have followed this post and i am a little confused are owners classing months by 4 weeks or the date dog born?.


----------



## leekman

Hi do owners classing a month as 4 weeks or from date dog born. Just a bit confused reading some posts. Thank you.


----------



## Shadow1231

10months old male czech working line German shepherd. Height: 25" 1/2 inches. Weight 34kg.


----------



## Squidwardp

I will have exact 4 month numbers for Czech-line solid black female tomorrow. Right now, she is about 31.2 lbs. / 14.3 Kilos., very lean in appearance. 

For height, where do I measure to? Shoulders? Withers? There was a diagram from the O.P., but I could not open it.


----------



## Squidwardp

Four calendar months exactly, Czech line female, solid black:

Weight: 32 

Height: 18" + at withers.


----------



## AXEL2019

Hello from Greece 
GSD 
3 Months and 1 week

Weight: 33.5lb 

Height: 20''


----------



## Jorski

Max is 9 months (less a day) 25 inches


----------



## BigOzzy2018

All I have now is 
Female, 4.5 mo 47.7
No clue on height


----------



## Samson&Marley

Marley
Male
14 weeks today
19.25 inches


----------



## Samson&Marley

Samson&Marley said:


> Marley
> Male
> 14 weeks today
> 19.25 inches


Now just over 19 weeks 
23 inches


----------



## xhizzy

Zorro
4 months 15 days ~ 23 inches
52 lbs


----------



## xhizzy

Sonnie
Female 12 months
25 inches
70lbs


----------



## Samson&Marley

Marley (male)
6 month - 26 inches 70lbs
7 month - 26.75 inches 78lbs


----------



## WNGD

Rogan (male)
6 month 25 inches 70 pounds


----------



## xhizzy

Zorro
Update 7 months 26 inches
72lbs


----------



## xhizzy

Zorro Father *Sultan*
28 inches 1Year 3months
82 lbs
Zorro below 40 days old


----------



## WNGD

WNGD said:


> Rogan (male)
> 6 month 25 inches 70 pounds


7 months 85 pounds
8.5 months 27" 100 pounds


----------



## Dione

Klaus
Male
80 lbs
26"
6 months


----------



## WNGD

Dione said:


> Klaus
> Male
> 80 lbs
> 26"
> 6 months
> View attachment 564989


Big boy for 6 months. Keep him lean for the next year.


----------



## WNGD

WNGD said:


> Rogan (male)
> 6 month 25 inches 70 pounds


Update
Rogan (male)
11 months 28 inches 104 pounds


----------



## Atharvapkulkarni

xhizzy said:


> View attachment 559820
> 
> 
> Sonnie
> Female 12 months
> 25 inches
> 70lbs



Hi. Can you please tell me which breed is this? Thanks


----------



## Atharvapkulkarni

xhizzy said:


> View attachment 559820
> 
> 
> Sonnie
> Female 12 months
> 25 inches
> 70lbs





xhizzy said:


> View attachment 559820
> 
> 
> Sonnie
> Female 12 months
> 25 inches
> 70lbs



Hello. Can you please tell me which breed is this?? I have the exact same dog, which I had found on street abandoned 3yrs ago. Even the vet couldn't confirm the breed. It'd be great to know it since looks amazingly similar...


----------



## WNGD

Atharvapkulkarni said:


> Hello. Can you please tell me which breed is this?? I have the exact same dog, which I had found on street abandoned 3yrs ago. Even the vet couldn't confirm the breed. It'd be great to know it since looks amazingly similar...


Looks like a black purebred GSD to me


----------



## pfeller

WNGD said:


> Update
> Rogan (male)
> 11 months 28 inches 104 pounds


What did he end up topping out at? My goodness. 
My Buddy is now 3yrs, is 34/35 inches(or whatever, he is freakishly tall), but I haven't been able to get him much past 93lbs. Yes, he is very lean and has a sensitive digestive system.


----------



## WNGD

e


pfeller said:


> What did he end up topping out at? My goodness.
> My Buddy is now 3yrs, is 34/35 inches(or whatever, he is freakishly tall), but I haven't been able to get him much past 93lbs. Yes, he is very lean and has a sensitive digestive system.


I haven't had him on a scale in almost a year but he just turned 2 and I'd guess 110, he filled out but still very lean and long, not a lot of skin, never mind fat over the ribs. I can't imagine a dog that taller and weighs less. I'm guessing below he's about 8 months and then 11 months when I had trouble putting weight on his frame. My smaller boy below is about 80 pounds to give you some perspective.


----------

